# Hot Deals



## ceewi1

Post links to computer components that have been heavily discounted, or come with huge MIRs, and could be considered 'Hot Deals'.

The following rules apply to this thread:

Legitimate websites only.  No personal sales
No Ebay Listings
Please state which country the deal applies to
Please state the discounted price in your post
*100+ Posts required to post a deal here*

Not to be harsh, but if you don't meet these requirements your post will be deleted/edited


----------



## ceewi1

In that spirit, i'll begin with some fantastic deals on PSUs:

*Ultra V Series 500W Power Supply (FREE after MIR)*
Not the best PSU, but fine for a lowend system.  For the price, you can't complain 

*Antec NeoHE 550W ($69.99)*
Making the 'Enthusiast' list of PSU101, this is a darned good PSU.

*Ultra X-Finity 500W ($24.99 after MIR)*
A modular PSU capable of handling a midrange system without issues.

*OCZ GameXStream 700W ($99.99 after rebate)*
One of the top units in PSU101s Enthusiast list, this is capable of handling just about any high end configuration.

All of the above are US deals.


----------



## apj101

thing the thread needs a little more attention


----------



## Jet

apj101 said:


> thing the thread needs a little more attention



What do you mean? This is what I assume you mean:

I think this thread needs a little more attention.


----------



## apj101

Jet said:


> What do you mean? This is what I assume you mean:
> 
> I think this thread needs a little more attention.



yes, i was v tired


----------



## Mez

*The *Hot Deals* Thread!*

Well I noticed, there are alot of people that post good deals on computer hardware, so I decided to make a thread to let everyone know the good deals! 

You can post deals from any computer hardware site.

So go ahead and start posting!

I may put long lasting deals on this post.


----------



## just a noob

consider this a hot deal? http://www.computerforum.com/141664-intel-price-drop-q9650-329-99-a.html


----------



## Mez

Sure, but it will probably drop even more.


----------



## G25r8cer

Samsung 19" Widescreen LCD Monitor - $130

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4311480&Sku=S203-1968


----------



## Mez

A samgsung that cheap? O_O


----------



## Calibretto

www.dealspl.us

[/thread]


----------



## Shane

This might intrest those members from the Uk here looking for a decent 5.1 surround system.

*LOGITECH X-540 5.1 SPEAKER SYSTEM* £39.12

http://www.comet.co.uk/shopcomet/product/375420/LOGITECH-X-540-5.1-SPEAKER-SYSTEM

They are £50 on ebuyer,£52.89 on overclockers so quite a good saving.


----------



## G25r8cer

Best Deals Ever Here : http://www.woot.com/


----------



## teamhex

g25racer said:


> Best Deals Ever Here : http://www.woot.com/



Man  If I wasn't saving for a car and they weren't sold out. I would have bought one


----------



## phantomofrussia

Intel i7 920 processor for 229.99 at microcenter. 
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0300438


----------



## just a noob

2 gigs of ddr3 for 50 dollars: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231149


----------



## EGS

I just got to www.deals2buy.com for the latest deals...it's updated daily and has great deals on tech stuff.  Someone from NamePros owns it I think...I forget who. But nevertheless is a great site for just about everything.  Not just the geeks.


----------



## G25r8cer

teamhex said:


> Man  If I wasn't saving for a car and they weren't sold out. I would have bought one



They post one product each day. And they are always super huge deals


----------



## JlCollins005

the thing with woot is that most of the time its coffee makers or vacuums


----------



## just a noob

rampage 2 extreme open box: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131352R 130 dollars off normal retail price($270)


----------



## Shane

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showp...tm_source=newsletter20090304&utm_medium=email

OCZ 6GB DDR3 PC3-1066 £60.86

Great deal on DDR3 :good:


----------



## Shane

Anyone looking for a cheap but good server in the UK i think this is a great deal.

*HP ProLiant ML115 G5 Server - Opteron 1352 Quad Core / 1GB / NHP SATA 160GB / 1Yr *

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/160329

Shove some more ram in and an extra hard drive youre all good to go


----------



## mep916

http://shop.seagate.com/store/sgateus/Content/pbPage.OnSalePage?elq=DDD949C8560845D081D8C160F976D2E0

US only.

Use the "outletfreeship" promo code for free shipping. I may pick up a 500 gig external drive to replace my WD.


----------



## Shane

Keep this thread going guys it a good one.

Found this today...for a brand new ink-jet colour printer i think its fantastic.

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/153058


----------



## Shane

PowerColor HD 4890 1GB GDDR5 Dual DVI HDTV Out PCI-E Graphics Card

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/160976


----------



## bomberboysk

Awesome monitor at an awesome price:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236056


----------



## Mez

Great starter motherboard, G31, Foxconn = Great Brand. $39.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186145

Keep this thread going =]


----------



## just a noob

open box asus maximus 2 $135(doesn't have any retail accessories including the sound card):
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131319R


----------



## mep916

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ktopGraphicsVideoCards-_-E0B-_-14127406&cm_lm


----------



## Shane

mep916 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ktopGraphicsVideoCards-_-E0B-_-14127406&cm_lm



wow nice find mep :good:


----------



## mep916

Nevakonaza said:


> wow nice find mep :good:



lol. It's already sold out.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Nevakonaza said:


> This might intrest those members from the Uk here looking for a decent 5.1 surround system.
> 
> *LOGITECH X-540 5.1 SPEAKER SYSTEM* £39.12
> 
> http://www.comet.co.uk/shopcomet/product/375420/LOGITECH-X-540-5.1-SPEAKER-SYSTEM
> 
> They are £50 on ebuyer,£52.89 on overclockers so quite a good saving.



Have those and absolutely love them. Got them pretty cheap, too. :good:


----------



## bomberboysk

mep916 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ktopGraphicsVideoCards-_-E0B-_-14127406&cm_lm



Arrgh, i wish i had the money to buy one of those right now... would be great to stick into a cheap rig to fold for me...lol


----------



## Mitch?

*Official Deals Page*

Do we have a deals page? I searched and found nothing. I'll try to get on daily and bring them into my first one or two posts, as you guys post them. I'll give credit to whomever. Please include the URL, any promo, and when it ends (if you know.) If you can, give us the normal price too.

*Added 7/5-7/12*
Acer X203Hbd 20" Widescreen LCD Monitor @ Staples.com for $99.98- Normally $159.98. Free Shipping.


----------



## mep916

Please read the first post before posting.


----------



## Mitch?

This works. I was planning on keeping the front page updated as people came in, easier to check out one page with them all listed than a dozen posts with conversations on each deal.


----------



## bomberboysk

9600gso (8800gs) for $26.99 after rebate:
http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10010506


----------



## mep916

bomberboysk said:


> 9600gso (8800gs) for $26.99 after rebate:
> http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10010506



Good, cheap folding card. Very little power consumption too.


----------



## ScOuT

850w Corsair PSU for a Great price!

1. Go here -  http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...&cs=04&c=us&l=en&dgc=SS&cid=39888&lid=1021909

2. Add to cart

3. Apply coupon code *22X6DLMFK6K92G*

4. This equals $142.69 and free shipping!

That's a great power supply for an excelent price. On Newegg it is $195


----------



## mep916

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=98723

EVGA GTX 260 55nm

$114 shipped after MIR. 

I've confirmed the promo codes work.


----------



## bomberboysk

mep916 said:


> Good, cheap folding card. Very little power consumption too.


Yup, i saw one folding setup where a guy had like 40 of them. Basically 5/6th of an 8800gt lol.


mep916 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=98723
> 
> EVGA GTX 260 55nm
> 
> $114 shipped after MIR.
> 
> I've confirmed the promo codes work.


Now i really want to sell my current card... Im still planning on waiting til GT300 though.


----------



## mep916

bomberboysk said:


> Now i really want to sell my current card... Im still planning on waiting til GT300 though.



It's best to save your money and wait. The 260 is awesome, but you'll prolly be able to get a mid range GT300 for ~300 when they're released.


----------



## mep916

After $30 MIR, it's 114 shipped. Today only for full savings!


----------



## Gooberman

I saw on youtube where someone had like 24 GTX295s 

Man if I had the money >:[


----------



## Fatback

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146025

$50 after MIR very good case for a great price.


----------



## Mitch?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?nm_mc=AFC-SlickDeals&cm_mmc=AFC-SlickDeals-_-NA-_-NA-_-NA&Item=N82E16811147127

Rosewill R105-P BK Black SECC Steel MicroATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail
$21 free shipping. i bought one for a small 'get rid of all these ****ing parts' computer


----------



## zombine210

directron in Houston, TX is selling: OCZ Neural Impulse Actuator (NIA) for $85
http://www.directron.com/oczmsnia.html

it's still 125 @ newegg; the reviews are terrible, but still a pretty sweet toy  lol


----------



## linkin

If you want to add some character to your computer or laptop:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170362827228&viewitem=&salenotsupported

Please don't bid on that one, the seller has more listings of the same one!
They also ship internationally!
THIS COMPUTER IS PROTECTED BY CHUCK NORRIS! Touch it and you will be killed.


----------



## kazkepox

this seemed like a good deal to me its a 23" lcd monitor for 159$ (after MIR)
http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10010300&ps=ps=weekly_10010300


----------



## mep916

Latest newegg promo

Some good deals. US only of course.


----------



## bomberboysk

Some of the better deals in the current newegg newsletter:

Vista with windows 7 upgrade ticket, $99 with promo code 
EMCLWMM46:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...9-_-SoftwareOperatingSystems-_-L4B-_-32116677

750gb 7200.12 for $69.99 with promo code EMCLWMM34 :
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...MC-IGNEFL081109-_-HardDrives-_-L1C-_-22148445

Xfi titanium $79.99 with promo code EMCLWMM39:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...EMC-IGNEFL081109-_-SoundCard-_-L9D-_-29102024

4670 IceQ 1GB $67.99 with promo code EMCLWMM57:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...C-IGNEFL081109-_-VideoCards-_-L11D-_-14161273


----------



## Jamin43

I'm posting this response to see where it pops up - I haven't a clue which forum it will be. 

Kindof like POT LUCK


----------



## Mitch?

AUGSAVING
Code for free shipping up to $25 on any Rosewill case @ Newegg.

HDDSALE15
15% off most HDD up to $10 @ Newegg.


----------



## bomberboysk

http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...etail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=A2054815

32" Vizio 1080p LCD $399


----------



## Buzz1927

Good deal on a nice notebook mouse here (for AU members)

http://www.centrecom.com.au/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=59&products_id=35806


----------



## zombine210

i don't know if it's been posted before, started in July for those with .edu email addys.
MS Office 2007 Ultimate for like $60, US only i think.

anyways, you're not supposed to 'forward' the email, but it don't say nothing about posting it in forums 

go to the ms for home website, there's a link for back to school.

newegg has this for like over 300 so i though it was a sweet deal.


----------



## Shane

If only i had a PS3 

This is one hell of a deal!

Mirror's Edge  (PS3) £4.98...And thats including free delivery!

http://www.blockbuster.co.uk/product/ps3/ps3_games/mirror_s_edge/210526.htm

Uk only!


----------



## Aloush

Tesco is selling loads of PC PS3 360 DS and wii games DVD's and smuic CD's from £1 and up.
Some very good deals


----------



## zombine210

directron in houston, tx is selling the NIA for 85 minus 20 mir for the hardcore gamer, let me know how it works for u:
http://www.directron.com/oczmsnia.html


----------



## bomberboysk

XoXide is going out of business.

If you are in the market for a new cpu cooler on the cheap, the PURE is better than most cheap air coolers(Not as good as the TRUE or Megahalems) and is only $27.50(Its a self contained watercooling unit):
http://www.xoxide.com/coolit-pure-cpucooler.html

OR a decent air cooler, better than the S1283 which is the usual fave for lower budget cooling, only $12.75 for the core contact freezer:
http://www.xoxide.com/sunbeam-corecontact-freezer-cpucooler.html


----------



## bomberboysk

Popular mechanics, one year for $5:
http://www.amazon.com/Popular-Mechanics-1-year/dp/B00005N7SA/ref=pd_bxgy_mag_text_b


From the newstand, it costs like $5 or $6 for a single issue, great deal.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Holy cow thanks!! MY step dad was just going to renew his for $26 year


----------



## bomberboysk

g25racer said:


> ^^ Holy cow thanks!! MY step dad was just going to renew his for $26 year


Yeah, i just renewed mine even though i have 2 issues left(takes ~6 weeks to start anyhow so the new ones should start coming when my old one ends)


----------



## Twist86

EMCHDD10B

10% all internal/external/labtop HDDs!!!

@ http://www.Newegg.com


----------



## bomberboysk

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...GNEFL091509-_-PowerSupplies-_-LC2A-_-17341020

EMCLXMS47 nets you $5 off

$20 mail in rebate

Which makes it $15 shipped after rebate for an excellent budget unit, if you need a spare power supply or have something from an OEM you want to upgrade, pick this up, its part of newegg 24hr sale.

BTW, id suggest subscribing to this thread guys...Alot of the deals in here are pretty useful.


----------



## bomberboysk

Brawndo, $12.99 for 24 cans of it:
http://www.reduxdirect.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=63


----------



## Aastii

if this is average/low for america, pull me up on it, but with conversions and all from british currency, this is hella cheap:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006

Corsair TX750 for $99.99 after $20 MIR

=EDIT=

oh, and bomberboy, how do you find all of this cheap stuff? I want cheap drinks in britain


----------



## voyagerfan99

The afternoon shell-shocker on Newegg is almost 50% off the Logitech MX Revolution.
Takes effect at 4:00PM EST
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-E0B-_-26104015&[email protected]


----------



## bomberboysk

Megahalems for $45 and change:
http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=39370&vpn=MEGAHALEMS&manufacture=Prolimatech&promoid=1081

Best air cooler on the market, especially with some nice 120x38mm fans.


----------



## Bacon

bomberboysk said:


> Megahalems for $45 and change:
> http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=39370&vpn=MEGAHALEMS&manufacture=Prolimatech&promoid=1081
> 
> Best air cooler on the market, especially with some nice 120x38mm fans.



Wow very nice :good:

Think I might actually buy it, I just can't stand having my thermalright screwing up my airflow anymore.


----------



## bomberboysk

Bacon said:


> Wow very nice :good:
> 
> Think I might actually buy it, I just can't stand having my thermalright screwing up my airflow anymore.


Just remember if you have an AMD, you need an extra bracket.


----------



## Bacon

bomberboysk said:


> Just remember if you have an AMD, you need an extra bracket.



Yea I've got it all totaled up, guess its time to sell my thermalright 

Btw, also getting a sycthe ultra kaze 2000rpm 120x38 and a 120x38 fan clip. Thats a good fan right?


----------



## bomberboysk

Bacon said:


> Yea I've got it all totaled up, guess its time to sell my thermalright
> 
> Btw, also getting a sycthe ultra kaze 2000rpm 120x38 and a 120x38 fan clip. Thats a good fan right?


Good fan yes, but loud. If you want something quieter id recommend 120x25mm coolermaster R4's(The 90cfm ones), two of those in push pull would give some nice temps. To run two fans on the prolimatech you do however need an extra set of fan clips:
25mm:
http://store.yahoo.com/sidewindercomputers/prfanwiclfor.html

38mm:
http://store.yahoo.com/sidewindercomputers/prfanwiclfor1.html


----------



## Bacon

bomberboysk said:


> Good fan yes, but loud. If you want something quieter id recommend 120x25mm coolermaster R4's(The 90cfm ones), two of those in push pull would give some nice temps. To run two fans on the prolimatech you do however need an extra set of fan clips:
> 25mm:
> http://store.yahoo.com/sidewindercomputers/prfanwiclfor.html
> 
> 38mm:
> http://store.yahoo.com/sidewindercomputers/prfanwiclfor1.html



I've got a fan controller, so I could tone it down a bit if needed. I don't even know how much better a 38mm is over a 25mm when it comes to HSFs. If anything I'll probably go with your recommendation.


----------



## bomberboysk

Bacon said:


> I've got a fan controller, so I could tone it down a bit if needed. I don't even know how much better a 38mm is over a 25mm when it comes to HSFs. If anything I'll probably go with your recommendation.


Generally speaking, 38's are better on heatsinks. The megahalems isnt as restrictive as most heatsinks though so 25mm fans work well on it aswell. I have 3 of the coolermaster R4 fans on my rad, they move alot of air and are pretty much silent.


----------



## ScOuT

*October 5th / Corsair Obsidian 800 @ Microcenter / in store pick up / $219*

I know the link for the store says $270...people on another forum verified this sale through Micro Center. It's only Monday October 5th

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0316595


----------



## linkin

that case is HOT


----------



## bomberboysk

linkin93 said:


> that case is HOT


 in more ways than one, it really is designed for their H50 cooler, not air or actual water


----------



## just a noob

bomberboysk said:


> in more ways than one, it really is designed for their H50 cooler, not air or actual water



you can still fit a 120.3 on the top with no mods, or a 120.4 if you do some modding


----------



## ScOuT

Here it is...the Corsair Obsidian for $219!

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0316595


----------



## Bacon

Very good deal, considering newegg just upped the price on it to 300 and shipping isn't free


----------



## ganzey

only good for one day---1gb rca mp3 player and headphones for $7 plus $5 for shipping.



http://woot.com/


----------



## aviation_man

ganzey said:


> only good for one day---1gb rca mp3 player and headphones for $7 plus $5 for shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> http://woot.com/



That'd be a good MP3 player if you don't care for it to get beaten up. (I think..)


----------



## aviation_man

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227493&Tpk=N82E16820227493


----------



## ScOuT

Dell 24” Full HD Widescreen Monitor for $190! That's a sick deal...

http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...etail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=320-1070


----------



## aviation_man

23.6" Hanns-G monitor for 170$ deal last only until 10/12


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824254044&&cm_mmc=SNC-Facebook-_-na-_-na-_-na


----------



## linkin

For anyone in Australia that needs a low profile 9600gt, for a small case or whatever:

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=7881


$136 AU

there aren't many low profile cards like this anymore


----------



## theasian100

3 pack of 24" Viewsonic Monitors - 500 dollars


----------



## ScOuT

Acer Black 21.5" / HDMI / Full HD 1080P / Widescreen 16:9 LCD Monitor for $150

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...01309-_-MonitorsLCDFlatPanel-_-L0D-_-24009157


----------



## mep916

Zone alarm firewall 2010. Free 1 year license. Today only. 

http://download.zonealarm.com/bin/free/sum/index-b.html?cid=W100020


----------



## bomberboysk

mep916 said:


> Zone alarm firewall 2010. Free 1 year license. Today only.
> 
> http://download.zonealarm.com/bin/free/sum/index-b.html?cid=W100020


Good find!


----------



## G25r8cer

bomberboysk said:


> Good find!



Def good find!! I might not use it right away but, im def getting it.


----------



## ganzey

gtx 285 for only $250!!! i think us only, maybe not though. http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...p?type=product&id=1218063557108&ref=39&loc=01


----------



## aviation_man

http://promotions.newegg.com/Newegg/101409Affilate/index.html?cm_mmc=SNC-Facebook-_-na-_-na-_-na

Newegg 24hr sale.


----------



## Fatback

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...150369&cm_sp=DailyDeal-_-14-150-369-_-Product

http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10007053


----------



## Shane

mep916 said:


> Zone alarm firewall 2010. Free 1 year license. Today only.
> 
> http://download.zonealarm.com/bin/free/sum/index-b.html?cid=W100020



ah crap!!! i missed it 

Ive sighned up anyway for an alert for the next giveaway!


----------



## G25r8cer

$18 shipped for a 4350 after $10mir

http://www.newegg.com/Special/ShellShocker.aspx


----------



## Jamin43

*SUPER HOT XFX 2x4870 +700W PSU - 269.00 A/R*

$269.00 for all of these - $200.00 Savings 


















http://www.newegg.com/Product/Combo...ickDeals-_-NA-_-NA-_-NA&ItemList=Combo.273279

Combo Deal - Plus coupon code - 
-15% off Thermaltake W0106RU 700W PS w/ promo code *TTOCT15, ends 10/25*


----------



## funkysnair

Jamin43 said:


> $269.00 for all of these - $200.00 Savings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Combo...ickDeals-_-NA-_-NA-_-NA&ItemList=Combo.273279
> 
> Combo Deal - Plus coupon code -
> -15% off Thermaltake W0106RU 700W PS w/ promo code *TTOCT15, ends 10/25*



that is a dam good deal


----------



## lubo4444

funkysnair said:


> that is a dam good deal



That's really a good deal...


----------



## bomberboysk

Jamin43 said:


> $269.00 for all of these - $200.00 Savings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Combo...ickDeals-_-NA-_-NA-_-NA&ItemList=Combo.273279
> 
> Combo Deal - Plus coupon code -
> -15% off Thermaltake W0106RU 700W PS w/ promo code *TTOCT15, ends 10/25*




If only my mobo did crossfire....


----------



## Matthew1990

We should have a thread like this for UK as well. Everything is so expensive here :/


----------



## bomberboysk

Matthew1990 said:


> We should have a thread like this for UK as well. Everything is so expensive here :/


Nothing prevents you from posting UK deals


----------



## Matthew1990

No deals in UK I am afraid


----------



## Jamin43

Matthew1990 said:


> No deals in UK I am afraid



Then what good would a thread like this be... LOL


----------



## ganzey

Cooler Master shirt.   has a coolermaster v8 on it and says "im a coolermaster fan"

Only $10, and FREE PRIORITY SHIPPING USPS IN USA

Large

Extra Large


----------



## G25r8cer

ganzey said:


> Cooler Master shirt.   has a coolermaster v8 on it and says "im a coolermaster fan"
> 
> Only $10, and FREE PRIORITY SHIPPING USPS IN USA
> 
> Large
> 
> Extra Large



Sweet im gonna pick one up when I get paid. Should fit in with my CM V8 just perfect


----------



## ganzey

exactly, i got a v8 and i just posted this after i ordered one.


----------



## G25r8cer

bomberboysk said:


> If only my mobo did crossfire....



If only my mobo supported Crossfire at x16 on both. One is x16 and other is x4

Is it worth running crossfire on that?


----------



## bomberboysk

g25racer said:


> If only my mobo supported Crossfire at x16 on both. One is x16 and other is x4
> 
> Is it worth running crossfire on that?



yes and no, those cards would prolly flood an x4.

I hate it when mobo manu's set it to x16/x4 instead of x8/x8.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Yeah thats what I was afraid of. I think i'll just wait until the 5xxx cards get cheaper and get a 5850 or maybe 5870.


----------



## G25r8cer

Belkin Wireless Notebook Card - Free+Shipping 

http://wireless.1saleaday.com/


----------



## Shane

g25racer said:


> Belkin Wireless Notebook Card - Free+Shipping
> 
> http://wireless.1saleaday.com/



Damn thats great!

You would never ever see anything free like that one our sites,and if there was it would have some stupid smallprint that actualy still charges you or something!


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Yeah I actually found that site a few weeks ago and they frequently have Free deals

Edit: Click on the pics on the left side  

They have deals in each of those categories every day


----------



## Twist86

WTF 0.00??? How do they stay in buisness ><


----------



## G25r8cer

Twist86 said:


> WTF 0.00??? How do they stay in buisness ><



I am sure they get a deal through UPS or w/e they use and they just make money on the shipping costs


----------



## G25r8cer

3G Armor Skin Case - Free + $4.99 (shipping)

http://wireless.1saleaday.com/

Perfect for those with Iphone


----------



## G25r8cer

Crazy good deal on 360 Elite!! 

http://www.1saleaday.com/


----------



## ganzey

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...161299&cm_sp=DailyDeal-_-14-161-299-_-Product

HIS 4890 for $160 after rebate


----------



## G25r8cer

Jeep hand powered flashlight that charges cellphones

$2.99 + $4.99 shipping

http://family.1saleaday.com/

Also for those who have a Canon Camera

2 - Free rechargeable batteries ($4.99 shipping) 

http://wireless.1saleaday.com/


----------



## Twist86

22 inch ASUS monitor $20 rebate till 30th and free shipping AND $20 instant savings with code - EMCMMMP22, ends 11/19.

Rebate = 2 per household and newegg code = 5 per customer.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236050

So you get a 22 1680x1050 for $130 = woohoo. Sorry for the delay (I wanted to get my order in first ^-^)


----------



## G25r8cer

Twist86 said:


> 22 inch ASUS monitor $20 rebate till 30th and free shipping AND $20 instant savings with code - EMCMMMP22, ends 11/19.
> 
> Rebate = 2 per household and newegg code = 5 per customer.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236050
> 
> So you get a 22 1680x1050 for $130 = woohoo. Sorry for the delay (I wanted to get my order in first ^-^)



Unfortunately SOLD OUT 

I would have bought one on Tues if they still had em


----------



## Aastii

http://www.svc.com/ocz1000pxs-b.html

1000W OCZ psu...$60


----------



## Twist86

G25r8cer said:


> Unfortunately SOLD OUT
> 
> I would have bought one on Tues if they still had em



Yeah I placed my order RIGHT before posting this thread too I mean for the price its a FANTASTIC buy. Maybe you will get lucky though and they will get some more by the 19th.


----------



## ganzey

Aastii said:


> http://www.svc.com/ocz1000pxs-b.html
> 
> 1000W OCZ psu...$60



holy shit thats a good deal. they also have a 600 watt for $30


----------



## G25r8cer

ganzey said:


> holy shit thats a good deal. they also have a 600 watt for $30



Recertified but, still a good deal


----------



## bomberboysk

Aastii said:


> http://www.svc.com/ocz1000pxs-b.html
> 
> 1000W OCZ psu...$60


Not a bad price on that unit.

http://www.up0.net/functions/messag...367&siteid=6&uid=5e78be8b7d&fn=TroubleViewing

Must...Resist....$239.99 G27...


----------



## G25r8cer

bomberboysk said:


> Not a bad price on that unit.
> 
> http://www.up0.net/functions/messag...367&siteid=6&uid=5e78be8b7d&fn=TroubleViewing
> 
> Must...Resist....$239.99 G27...



If only I could sell my G25

Heck im only asking $180 shipped


----------



## bomberboysk

Free Snuggie:
http://suzzly.com/snuggiepromo.php

Phone has to be in this format for it to work:
(XXX) XXX-XXXX and yes with a space between area code and phone number.

A few others freebies:
http://www.apc.com/tools/registrati...fm?countryChange=1&keycode=n372w&promotionID= 14048

http://www.popchips.com/snackmail/

http://beautyherbalspa.com/GiftIdeasChristmas.html

http://boomeranger.org/octpromo.php


----------



## G25r8cer

bomberboysk said:


> Free Snuggie:
> http://suzzly.com/snuggiepromo.php
> 
> Phone has to be in this format for it to work:
> (XXX) XXX-XXXX and yes with a space between area code and phone number.



Just another SMS spammer

Im not saying its not legit im just WARNING people who pay for each sms/text message 

Nextel: Charges even if you dont read your sms/text's


----------



## bomberboysk

G25r8cer said:


> Just another SMS spammer
> 
> Im not saying its not legit im just WARNING people who pay for each sms/text message
> 
> Nextel: Charges even if you dont read your sms/text's


Well, actually they "may" call you to do a survey, i just used my home phone number even though i get unlimited text.(Saw this deal on the hardforums free stuff page)

And received messages are received whether or not you read them on any carrier as there is no way for the carrier to know you read it or not. However, with that said there is a box that you have to check to receive SMS messages, as long as you dont check that box, you're golden



5850 in stock! Get em while you have a chance:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150442&cm_re=5850-_-14-150-442-_-Product


----------



## aviation_man

bomberboysk said:


> Well, actually they "may" call you to do a survey, i just used my home phone number even though i get unlimited text.(Saw this deal on the hardforums free stuff page)
> 
> And received messages are received whether or not you read them on any carrier as there is no way for the carrier to know you read it or not. However, with that said there is a box that you have to check to receive SMS messages, as long as you dont check that box, you're golden
> 
> 
> 
> 5850 in stock! Get em while you have a chance:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150442&cm_re=5850-_-14-150-442-_-Product



But I wonder how much spam mail they send you.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Its Newegg so I imagine not much


----------



## aviation_man

G25r8cer said:


> ^^ Its Newegg so I imagine not much



Oh not Newegg. I'd trust newegg with my life. I was talking about the snuggie thingy


----------



## bomberboysk

No idea, i have disposable emails for that sorta thing though


----------



## Dystopia

bomberboysk said:


> No idea, i have disposable emails for that sorta thing though



Rofl.

I saw that 22" LCD earlier in my email but decided to wait, black friday will prob be better.


----------



## bomberboysk

Dell color laser printer for $149.99

http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&cs=04&l=en&sku=224-3612


----------



## aviation_man

bomberboysk said:


> No idea, i have disposable emails for that sorta thing though



I wasn't referring to emails, I was referring to actual mail. They must send a lot of junk mail.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Check these Promo Code deals at Newegg:

http://promotions.newegg.com/NEemail/Nov-0-2009/Blackfriday13/index-landing.html?nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL111309&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL111309-_-email-_-E0H-_-VGA&[email protected]&spt=0#IT


----------



## G25r8cer

Portable USB kit - $9.99 + shipping  =  Still great deal

Great for those of you with a laptop/netbook

http://wireless.1saleaday.com/


----------



## ganzey

neweggs black friday sales are pretty beast. on page 8 is a zune 30gb and car pack for $68 and free shipping. i would post a link but their site is epic slow right now.


----------



## G25r8cer

ganzey said:


> neweggs black friday sales are pretty beast. on page 8 is a zune 30gb and car pack for $68 and free shipping. i would post a link but their site is epic slow right now.



This was posted all over by you

Stop spamming jk


----------



## Bodaggit23

ganzey said:


> neweggs black friday sales are pretty beast. on page 8 is a zune 30gb and car pack for $68 and free shipping. i would post a link but their site is epic slow right now.



The site works fine for me. 

Posted this just for you.


Recertified: Microsoft Zune 30GB ($68.00)
Free Microsoft Zune car pack


----------



## bomberboysk

Bodaggit23 said:


> The site works fine for me.
> 
> Posted this just for you.
> 
> 
> Recertified: Microsoft Zune 30GB ($68.00)
> Free Microsoft Zune car pack


Yup, pretty decent deal. Yesterday and until about 2AM this morning newegg was bogged down because of high traffic.


----------



## cudenver

bomberboysk said:


> Yup, pretty decent deal. Yesterday and until about 2AM this morning newegg was bogged down because of high traffic.



thoes servers never knew what hit them, it was slow, and I mean slow.


----------



## G25r8cer

Free FM Transmitter ($4.99 ship) for mp3 players

http://www.1saleaday.com/


----------



## ganzey

1010 watt ocz psu for $54!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.svc.com/ocz1010gxssli-b.html


----------



## bomberboysk

Antec 1200W just shy of $220:
http://www.provantage.com/antec-tpq-1200~7ANTS03K.htm


----------



## G25r8cer

ganzey said:


> 1010 watt ocz psu for $54!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.svc.com/ocz1010gxssli-b.html



Wow thats a steal

Too bad the 850w is out of stock


----------



## lubo4444

G25r8cer said:


> Wow thats a steal
> 
> Too bad the 850w is out of stock



That's not bad at all!!!


----------



## bomberboysk

G25r8cer said:


> Wow thats a steal
> 
> Too bad the 850w is out of stock


Heh, no need for the 850 really when you can get the 1010 for $5 more. Im highly debating purchasing one to setup as a bench power supply to replace my old analog, could get a few high amperage pots, a few binding posts, and a few cheap multimeters and have a decent setup hehe.


Newegg cyber monday deals...bear in mind this is only WHAT will be on sale, prices listed are the current prices and do not reflect what the sale prices will be:
http://promotions.newegg.com/nepro/cm2009/list/index.html

CM Easyfit for EEE(sleeve sorta thing) for $1
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=easy+fit


----------



## Jamin43

XFX 4870 on Sale at Tiger Direct - Free Shipping - no rebates necessary







$139.99 ---- XFX 4870  512MB GDDR5, PCI Express 2.0 x16, CrossFireX Ready, (Dual Link) Dual DVI


----------



## linkin

I found a nice 1156-only cooler on PCCG:

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=13084

Might wanna look into that model if you are going socket 1156


----------



## linkin

check it out - the 9400GT for $29 AU!!! great deal for a HTPC

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=67&products_id=13046


----------



## aviation_man

23" ASUS LED monitor for $189.00 free shipping. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236075&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL121009&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL121009-_-MonitorsLCDFlatPanel-_-LP1A-_-24236075


----------



## bomberboysk

aviation_man said:


> 23" ASUS LED monitor for $189.00 free shipping.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...1009-_-MonitorsLCDFlatPanel-_-LP1A-_-24236075


LED backlight LED and OLED displays would be pretty expensive for something that size actually.


----------



## bomberboysk

http://www.petrastechshop.com/arsimathprth.html

$2.99 for some of the better thermal interface material out there, Matrix is TIM Consultants TC Grease 0098, which in testing has proved to be one of the better ones(runs close to shin etsu, from the tests ive seen it puts shin etsu ahead by only 2c or so).


----------



## ganzey

1GB ocz 204 pin ddr3 so-dimm laptop ram for *$1.99* after rebate
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227492


----------



## G25r8cer

aviation_man said:


> 23" ASUS LED monitor for $189.00 free shipping.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236075&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL121009&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL121009-_-MonitorsLCDFlatPanel-_-LP1A-_-24236075




Good price but, looks ugly to me


----------



## bomberboysk

Free 700W OCZ Stealthxstream With a 9800gx2:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125093


----------



## lubo4444

bomberboysk said:


> Free 700W OCZ Stealthxstream With a 9800gx2:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125093



That's a nice deal if you want to upgrade your power supply for free.


----------



## G25r8cer

Parallels Desktop 4 for Windows & Linux  $56.98 shipped   (was $86.98)

http://deals.woot.com/deals/go/200495a3-c7fe-457b-8b2a-f09a3032c445


----------



## Bacon

Gateway 24" hdmi LCD for 179.99 with free shipping

Doesn't have the greatest rating, so beware.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...22609-_-MonitorsLCDFlatPanel-_-L0D-_-24113019


Edit:
Few good deals here:

http://promotions.newegg.com/NEemai...&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL122909-_-email-_-E0-_-Enter

I did see on there a 23" samsung with high res, 2048x1136 or something like that, not really familiar with that resolution for 189.99 with free shipping I believe.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...2909-_-MonitorsLCDFlatPanel-_-LP1B-_-24001317

There was also a 22" hanns-g 1600x1050 for 139.99 free shipping.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...22909-_-MonitorsLCDFlatPanel-_-L0G-_-24254035

Both look like they have good reviews too.


----------



## bomberboysk

Using code "mystery50"

50% off any watch and free shipping from orient watch:
http://orientwatchusa.com/


----------



## zombine210

bomberboysk said:


> Free Snuggie:
> http://suzzly.com/snuggiepromo.php
> 
> Phone has to be in this format for it to work:
> (XXX) XXX-XXXX and yes with a space between area code and phone number.



any idea how long this should take? i filled out teh forms, but haven't got anything.


----------



## bomberboysk

zombine210 said:


> any idea how long this should take? i filled out teh forms, but haven't got anything.



Havent got anything yet either, but usually free stuff takes darn near forever to come.


----------



## Aastii

http://www.geeks.com/

most stuff got quite a bit off, some alright deals for those of you from America


----------



## lubo4444

Rosewill Xtreme Series RX950-D-B 950W - $89.99 + free shipping.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182097

That's a good deal.


----------



## Bodaggit23

lubo4444 said:


> Rosewill Xtreme Series RX950-D-B 950W - $89.99 + free shipping.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182097
> 
> That's a good deal.



Actually, that's about the right price for a cheaply made PSU.


----------



## linkin

XFX makes PSU's now:

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=416&products_id=13160

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_979&products_id=13029
I would kill to have one of those


----------



## G25r8cer

linkin93 said:


> XFX makes PSU's now:



Where have you been? They have been out for quite some time now


----------



## linkin

G25r8cer said:


> Where have you been? They have been out for quite some time now



we get things a bit later down here.


----------



## Bodaggit23

linkin93 said:


> XFX makes PSU's now:
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=416&products_id=13160
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_979&products_id=13029
> I would kill to have one of those



I hope those are not USD prices. 

The Corsair 850HX is only $180


----------



## Rit

Bodaggit23 said:


> I hope those are not USD prices.
> 
> The Corsair 850HX is only $180



PC Case Gear is based out of "The land down under"


----------



## bomberboysk

Bodaggit23 said:


> I hope those are not USD prices.
> 
> The Corsair 850HX is only $180



Newegg sells the xfx units, last i checked the 850W went for like $190 for the 850W xfx unit, which i would actually recommend over the corsair due to the 80plus silver certification(more effecient than the corsair).


----------



## lubo4444

Bodaggit23 said:


> Actually, that's about the right price for a cheaply made PSU.



I didnt know they were considered as cheap.


----------



## bomberboysk

lubo4444 said:


> I didnt know they were considered as cheap.



Rosekill and Rosehell are two of the names i call the rosewill power supplies, mainly because they are cheap units.

And a good deal here: Is it on sale?...No. Is it a hard to find item?.....No. However it is a great deal for anyone who needs some case fans, yate's are some of the better fans out there for the money, cheaper than an s-flex or slipstream, and 88cfm(although some might want the medium speeds which arent as loud), great fans for the price(more of a tip than a deal i'd say):
http://jab-tech.com/YATE-LOON-120mm-Case-Fan-D12SH-12-High-Speed-pr-3771.html
http://jab-tech.com/YATE-LOON-120mm-Case-Fan-D12SM-12-Medium-Speed-pr-3770.html
http://jab-tech.com/YATE-LOON-120mm-Case-Fan-D12SL-12-Black-Orange-pr-3851.html
http://jab-tech.com/YATE-LOON-120mm-Case-Fan-D12SL-12-pr-3009.html


----------



## lubo4444

bomberboysk said:


> Rosekill and Rosehell are two of the names i call the rosewill power supplies, mainly because they are cheap units.
> 
> And a good deal here: Is it on sale?...No. Is it a hard to find item?.....No. However it is a great deal for anyone who needs some case fans, yate's are some of the better fans out there for the money, cheaper than an s-flex or slipstream, and 88cfm(although some might want the medium speeds which arent as loud), great fans for the price(more of a tip than a deal i'd say):
> http://jab-tech.com/YATE-LOON-120mm-Case-Fan-D12SH-12-High-Speed-pr-3771.html
> http://jab-tech.com/YATE-LOON-120mm-Case-Fan-D12SM-12-Medium-Speed-pr-3770.html
> http://jab-tech.com/YATE-LOON-120mm-Case-Fan-D12SL-12-Black-Orange-pr-3851.html
> http://jab-tech.com/YATE-LOON-120mm-Case-Fan-D12SL-12-pr-3009.html



Okie  funny thing i thought they were good i used to see many of them on the web. But i guess i was wrong.


----------



## linkin

For us Aussies, the Thermalright TRUE Black Edition is only $69 AUD at PCCG:

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_23_311&products_id=12322


----------



## G25r8cer

Vivitar SF3000 $9.99 plus shipping

http://www.1saleaday.com/


----------



## Bodaggit23

Bigfella pointed this out to me earlier. Not a bad price for a small X25 SSD.

 Intel X25-V SSDSA2MP040G2R5 2.5" 40GB SATA II MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) $129.99


----------



## bomberboysk

Bodaggit23 said:


> Bigfella pointed this out to me earlier. Not a bad price for a small X25 SSD.
> 
> Intel X25-V SSDSA2MP040G2R5 2.5" 40GB SATA II MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) $129.99



Only thing to watch out for is the horrendous write speeds on those drives, not even half of what a decent hard drive can do. (Right now as far as ssd's id wait for the new vertex's with the sandforce controller)


----------



## Bodaggit23

bomberboysk said:


> Only thing to watch out for is the horrendous write speeds on those drives, not even half of what a decent hard drive can do. (Right now as far as ssd's id wait for the new vertex's with the sandforce controller)



So these aren't even in the same ballpark as the X25-M? 
I couldn't find any benchmarks so I wasn't sure, but I figured since it was still an X25 it would be decent.

Isn't the X25-M G2 the top performer right now?


----------



## bomberboysk

Bodaggit23 said:


> So these aren't even in the same ballpark as the X25-M?
> I couldn't find any benchmarks so I wasn't sure, but I figured since it was still an X25 it would be decent.
> 
> Isn't the X25-M G2 the top performer right now?



The X25-M series are the higher performance ones. In march however ocz will be releasing the agility 2 with a controller from sandforce, which so far in benchmarks it has apparently kicked intel in the rump. The X25-V is a "budget" ssd, and actually a better deal right now would be the 30gb vertex on shellshocker:
http://www.newegg.com/Special/ShellShocker.aspx


----------



## Bodaggit23

bomberboysk said:


> The X25-M series are the higher performance ones. In march however ocz will be releasing the agility 2 with a controller from sandforce, which so far in benchmarks it has apparently kicked intel in the rump. The X25-V is a "budget" ssd, and actually a better deal right now would be the 30gb vertex on shellshocker:
> http://www.newegg.com/Special/ShellShocker.aspx



Ok cool. Thanks for the info.

Would you choose a Vertex over RAID 5 with three of these?
 Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST3500418AS 500GB $54.99


----------



## bomberboysk

Bodaggit23 said:


> Ok cool. Thanks for the info.
> 
> Would you choose a Vertex over RAID 5 with three of these?
> Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST3500418AS 500GB $54.99



Dependant upon use, i would probably go for the hard drives at this current point in time (although it really depends on what drive you will be running as storage because a 30gb drive isnt going to get much more than the OS on it). If you were picking up some drives soon, id say raid 5 with the 7200.12's(i have two in raid 0 and they are some fast drives), however if you plan on waiting awhile i would wait to see what kind of competition the newer ssd's from ocz will bring out.


----------



## Bodaggit23

bomberboysk said:


> Dependant upon use, i would probably go for the hard drives at this current point in time (although it really depends on what drive you will be running as storage because a 30gb drive isnt going to get much more than the OS on it). If you were picking up some drives soon, id say raid 5 with the 7200.12's(i have two in raid 0 and they are some fast drives), however if you plan on waiting awhile i would wait to see what kind of competition the newer ssd's from ocz will bring out.



I plan to get these within a month. I don't like the price/gig the SSD's offer, so I'll get doing RAID for a while.

Thanks for all the input bomber. :good:


----------



## G25r8cer

Sapphire 5850 w/ Thermaltake Tr2 600w psu - $290 + shipping 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.310962

Wish I had the money


----------



## Fatback

G25r8cer said:


> Sapphire 5850 w/ Thermaltake Tr2 600w psu - $290 + shipping
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.310962
> 
> Wish I had the money



I just ordered to bad it's not for me though. My friend gave me $300 and told me to get him a nice GPU and PSU. So this was a great deal.


----------



## bomberboysk

Bodaggit23 said:


> Ok cool. Thanks for the info.
> 
> Would you choose a Vertex over RAID 5 with three of these?
> Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST3500418AS 500GB $54.99



The 750gb is on shellshocker for $59.99:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148445


----------



## Twist86

bomberboysk said:


> The 750gb is on shellshocker for $59.99:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148445



Not bad extra $5 for 250GB of space and the .12 drives are pretty fast. I still prefer single platter drives though just a small FYI to anyone wanting to buy it read well on the drive. Seagate has been getting a lot of negative feedback on their multi-platter drives.


----------



## bomberboysk

Twist86 said:


> Not bad extra $5 for 250GB of space and the .12 drives are pretty fast. I still prefer single platter drives though just a small FYI to anyone wanting to buy it read well on the drive. Seagate has been getting a lot of negative feedback on their multi-platter drives.


Generally, seagate had been getting more negative feedback on the 7100.11 drives--both single and multi platter(not gonna lie, i loved the performance of my 7200.11's but they were crazy unreliable). The 7200.12 are fine in both single and multiplatter areas(plus the multiplatter 7200.12 has ~2.5ms better random access time).


----------



## Drenlin

24 hour sale at newegg. Some good deals in there. Antec 900 for $70!

http://promotions.newegg.com/NEemai...mmc=EMC-IGNEFL011910-_-email-_-E0-_-PromoWord

Acer 19" for $99 (1440x900, 5ms...D-SUB only though)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...C-IGNEFL011910-_-LCDMonitors-_-L0D-_-24009210


----------



## G25r8cer

10% off all video cards on ewiz

http://www.ewiz.com/landing.php?id=ca6238bdb7959940134c5d6f9b4e67b38474ef7927498ff9b01e46be772dd2cc


----------



## G25r8cer

FREE - Power sentry 5 outlet surge protector with $200,000 Limited Connected Equipment Warranty

http://www.1saleaday.com/

Cant beat that folks


----------



## MacBook

G25r8cer said:


> FREE - Power sentry 5 outlet surge protector with $200,000 Limited Connected Equipment Warranty
> 
> http://www.1saleaday.com/
> 
> Cant beat that folks


Still $6 shipping.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ True but, $200,000 warranty


----------



## ganzey

MacBook said:


> Still $6 shipping.



but still, a surge protector for $6 shipped? thats amazing


----------



## bomberboysk

If anyone has a microcenter nearby, they have great prices on cpu's:

i3 530 $99.99:
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0325943

i5 650 $149.99:
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0325942

i5 750 $179.99:
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0317379

And of course the 920 and 860 are both $229.99 at microcenter as well: (This deal has been around for quite awhile)
860:
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0317378

920:
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0302727


----------



## G25r8cer

AVG Internet Security 1yr - $19.99 shipped (half off)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832620024


----------



## bomberboysk

ZM1000-HP Power supply, $139 at frys(online only i think):
http://www.frys.com/product/5745512

(This is the same unit i own, and it is an excellent unit and based off a solid base(Ehnance eps-0300), a few design factors were changed such as cooling, and i love mine)

EDIT: Available in B&M as well, so if you have a fry's close they should have it(check stock online tho)


----------



## bomberboysk

This place has some nice prices on radiators:
http://www.tilatech.com/categories/Shop-Water-Cooling/Radiators/


$45 logitech G9:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...p=&qp=&list=n&iht=y&usc=All+Categories&ks=960


----------



## G25r8cer

6 in 1 Wii accessory kit - $14.99 + Shipping

http://wireless.1saleaday.com/


All case badges on directron are .99c with free usps

http://www.directron.com/labels.html


----------



## linkin

Logitech G15 for $64.99 atfer rebate, $79.99 before:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126034


----------



## bomberboysk

Nice fans for $5: 
http://www.svc.com/y720dcd-25t1-gp.html


----------



## Fatback

bomberboysk said:


> Nice fans for $5:
> http://www.svc.com/y720dcd-25t1-gp.html



Not bad although shipping cost about $9 but still cheaper then paying $20


----------



## bomberboysk

Fatback said:


> Not bad although shipping cost about $9 but still cheaper then paying $20



Buy more than one fan, shipping is combined for multiple items, price/fan shipped goes down


----------



## lubo4444

OCZ Vertex Series OCZSSD2-1VTX30GXXX 2.5" 30GB SATA II MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)

$30 Main-In Rebate.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...GNEFL021610-_-SolidStateDisk-_-L0C-_-20227393


----------



## Fatback

OCZ 1000w ProXStream Power Supply $99.99: http://xoxide.com/ocz-proxstream-1000w-psu.html

Delta 92x38mm $8.50, 2/$14.00: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/de92qfulhisp.html


----------



## bomberboysk

Fatback said:


> OCZ 1000w ProXStream Power Supply $99.99: http://xoxide.com/ocz-proxstream-1000w-psu.html
> 
> Delta 92x38mm $8.50, 2/$14.00: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/de92qfulhisp.html



http://www.svc.com/ocz1000pxs-b.html


----------



## Fatback

bomberboysk said:


> http://www.svc.com/ocz1000pxs-b.html



Still only $20 extra for a brand new unit(at least I can't see anything that says recertified/used or anything)


----------



## G25r8cer

quote: *Note: This item is recertified by OCZ technology and comes with a one year warranty. Recertified products are in full working order but may contain small cosmetic blemishes such as minor scratches.


----------



## bomberboysk

Fatback said:


> Still only $20 extra for a brand new unit(at least I can't see anything that says recertified/used or anything)



Its a recert, read the description careful(g25 posted what it says). Not to mention the ProXStream isnt sold new anymore.


----------



## Fatback

G25r8cer said:


> quote: *Note: This item is recertified by OCZ technology and comes with a one year warranty. Recertified products are in full working order but may contain small cosmetic blemishes such as minor scratches.





bomberboysk said:


> Its a recert, read the description careful(g25 posted what it says). Not to mention the ProXStream isnt sold new anymore.



ah I didn't see that


----------



## linkin

For us Aussies:

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=7980

CoolerMaster V8 is $20 off


----------



## bomberboysk

recert 750w silencer for $79.99 @ svc:
http://www.svc.com/s75q-b.html

less than the cost of a new corsair and a better unit aswell.


----------



## Buzz1927

linkin93 said:


> For us Aussies:
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=7980
> 
> CoolerMaster V8 is $20 off


Been that price for a while. You buying one? Sure you mentioned that was your cooler of choice


----------



## Flaring Afro

Samsung Omnia (original) smartphone with windows mobile 6.1 This isn't the newest thing out there, but with spb mobile shell it should be quite quick and my htc touch has a weaker processor and plays gba games fin. It also has a 5 megapixel camera.

*$10 Clearance* Can't get much cheaper than that for a smartphone.

http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/store/controller?item=phoneFirst&action=viewPhoneDetail&selectedPhoneId=4366


----------



## Twist86

Geez I bought my V8 for $40 .


Yet to overclock it but so far proves to be reliable with a I5 1156.


----------



## bomberboysk

Flaring Afro said:


> Samsung Omnia (original) smartphone with windows mobile 6.1 This isn't the newest thing out there, but with spb mobile shell it should be quite quick and my htc touch has a weaker processor and plays gba games fin. It also has a 5 megapixel camera.
> 
> *$10 Clearance* Can't get much cheaper than that for a smartphone.
> 
> http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/...t&action=viewPhoneDetail&selectedPhoneId=4366


Its kind of a "would you want to save the money" question though, when the droid can be had for $49 from amazon.


----------



## G25r8cer

Droid Eris is free and much better


----------



## bomberboysk

G25r8cer said:


> Droid Eris is free and much better



Standard droid really is worth the premium over the droid eris though, more memory, faster processor, stunning display, etc.


----------



## Flaring Afro

Droids can't emulate gba, gbc, etc though right?


----------



## ganzey

bomberboysk said:


> Standard droid really is worth the premium over the droid eris though, more memory, faster processor, stunning display, etc.



+1. i REALLY wish i had the droid. and isnt the droid eris made by HTC? i never really liked them, motorola is much better imo


----------



## G25r8cer

Droid Eris is made by HTC but, I love that fact

And I also hate the keyboard and bulkiness of the Droid


----------



## ScOuT

*Antec TruePower 750W for $90 at the Egg!*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371025


----------



## Flaring Afro

G25r8cer said:


> Droid Eris is made by HTC but, I love that fact
> 
> And I also hate the keyboard and bulkiness of the Droid



The eris is .5" deep and the motorola droid is .6" - there's not really a difference at all. I'm not quite sure how motorola did it.


----------



## G25r8cer

Sanyo Xacti High Definition SDHC Camcorder with 30X Optical Zoom and Bonus Pack - $145 shipped

http://woot.com/

Great deal but, its pink


----------



## ganzey

powercolor 5770 for $120

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131328


----------



## bomberboysk

Excellent price after rebate:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135258


----------



## G25r8cer

790x board for $75 shipped

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130249


----------



## linkin

CoolerMaster Storm Scout for $79.99 on Newegg:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...9196&cm_re=storm_scout-_-11-119-196-_-Product


----------



## AhmedFaraz

Hi Guys, Nice and very attractive deals. Really amazing offers are here..............


----------



## bomberboysk

9800gt for $69.99 after MIR:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121352

5770 for $119 after rebate:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131328


----------



## bomberboysk

PC power and cooling 750W silencer recerts, one is $64.99, next is $69.99: (if you wonder why ive linked both, its because one of them is bound to go out of stock before the other, and svc usually has cheaper shipping so the prices about equal).
http://www.directron.com/s75qbb.html
http://www.svc.com/s75q-b.html


----------



## voyagerfan99

bomberboysk said:


> 9800gt for $69.99 after MIR:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121352



I ordered one of those this afternoon for the PC in my sig once my new one is built  Loved my 9600GSO that Scout now has, so I'm sure I'll be happy with this one too!


----------



## bomberboysk

Prolly a typo, and i'd be shocked if your order goes through but you guys can try it:
http://ncixus.com/products/?sku=52073

Athlon II 255 + Mobo for <$2


----------



## just a noob

lol, i think it's meant to be $106:


> REG TOTAL
> 
> $173.40
> Bundle Price
> $1.06
> 
> YOU SAVE
> 
> $172.34


----------



## bomberboysk

just a noob said:


> lol, i think it's meant to be $106:



Three guys over at evga in the chat have ordered it, i'll be surprised if they actually get their orders to go through.


----------



## Dystopia

linkin said:


> CoolerMaster Storm Scout for $79.99 on Newegg:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...9196&cm_re=storm_scout-_-11-119-196-_-Product



Should list the final price, which is $99  Get it here: http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1270261113&sr=8-1

$79.99 _shipped_


----------



## bomberboysk

A crossfire edition 750W silencer recert for $55 
http://www.directron.com/s75cfb.html

*A freakin silencer for $55!*


----------



## Rit

bomberboysk said:


> A crossfire edition 750W silencer recert for $55
> http://www.directron.com/s75cfb.html
> 
> *A freakin silencer for $55!*



da$#)(*# after I just bought a new PSU, it was $40 and only 500watts


----------



## G25r8cer

Samsung DualView TL210 12.2MP Digital Camera

$20 off w/ code JAM0820, ends 4/4

$180 shipped 

Heck of a deal compared to what they were priced at when they came out

http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name...alView-TL210-12-2MP-Digital-Camera-Red-Black#


----------



## bomberboysk

bomberboysk said:


> A crossfire edition 750W silencer recert for $55
> http://www.directron.com/s75cfb.html
> 
> *A freakin silencer for $55!*



Out of stock now, if it comes back ill throw another post up.


----------



## Fatback

Major League Baseball 2K10 download for PC - $2.99 at gamestop

http://www.gamestop.com/Catalog/ProductDetails.aspx?product_id=76509


----------



## bomberboysk

http://orientwatchusa.com/

Use code "aprilfools"(no quotes) and receive 49% off, and also receive an Orient keychain, racing sticker, t shirt and catalog.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ If only I wore watches enough to justify it 

Still rocking my Relic though

Edit: 

Great deal on usb tv tuner

Sabrent TV-USBHD Mini Dual Digital HDTV, ATSC & Analog TV Tuner ($24.99 + $4.99 s&h)

http://www.1saleaday.com/


----------



## bomberboysk

G25r8cer said:


> ^^ If only I wore watches enough to justify it
> 
> Still rocking my Relic though
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Great deal on usb tv tuner
> 
> Sabrent TV-USBHD Mini Dual Digital HDTV, ATSC & Analog TV Tuner ($24.99 + $4.99 s&h)
> 
> http://www.1saleaday.com/



I really am tempted to get a mako with that deal:
http://orientwatchusa.com/watch.php?id=69

(If you sign up for their email deals they do ~50% off stuff all the time)


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Just signed up

Whats in the FREE orient bag? Or does it vary?


----------



## bomberboysk

G25r8cer said:


> ^^ Just signed up
> 
> Whats in the FREE orient bag? Or does it vary?



It varies i think, but there has been such a delay on those that i signed up in december, and still havent got anything.

Apparently it varied alot and some people got either  pink shirts or black leotards that signed up earlier though.
http://forums.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=365119


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Ahh I see


----------



## bomberboysk

G25r8cer said:


> ^^ Ahh I see



Edited it with a link that may be interesting(i googled to see if anyone else got their mystery bag yet).


----------



## G25r8cer

Someone might have posted this before but, I found a great deals site

http://dealnews.com/?ref=woot-flash-14a-DN


----------



## bomberboysk

I have one of these that i carry around for quick use(my fluke is too expensive to risk breaking haha) and its generally within ~1c of what my fluke reads, not a bad price for an infrared thermometer:
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=96451


----------



## G25r8cer

Logitech X-540 for $67.88 shipped!!!!!!

Wish BB didnt charge a restocking fee or I would return mine and buy one of these

http://www.gearxs.com/woot/Woot_Splash_Page.html


----------



## G25r8cer

USB Media Player $29.99 + shipping

Eliminate those dvd's guys 

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...4C&cm_mmc=Email-_-Main-_-WEM2254-_-tigeremail


----------



## thermophilis

Logitech g15 for $49.99

http://wireless.1saleaday.com/


----------



## bomberboysk

Warm, Ultra 120 extreme for less than $50:
http://www.svc.com/u120e-rt-775.html


----------



## linkin

Another PCCG deal for the aussie guys and gals building HTPC's: A radeon 5450 OC for $39 AUD:

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=13514


----------



## bomberboysk

A few hot to warm deals from a few places. All units are refurbished with one year warranties. 
*PC Power and Cooling:* 
750W Silencer: 
Red: $54.99 at Directron (Out of stock at time of this post, may come back in stock though) 
Blue: $59.99 at Directron 
Black: $64.99 Directron 
Black: $69.99 SVC 

610W Silencer: 
Black: $49.99 at Directron 

*OCZ:* 
1010W GameXStream: 
$69.99 at Directron 
$59.99 at SVC 

850W GameXStream: 
$49.99 at Directron 

700W GameXStream: 
$49.99 at Directron 
$49.99 at SVC  
http://www.svc.com/ocz700gxssli-b.html
700W StealthXStream: 
$39.99 at Directron 

600W GameXStream: 
$34.99 at SVC 

600W ModXStream: 
$39.99 at Directron 

600W StealthXStream: 
$39.99 at Directron 

550W Fatal1ty: 
$39.99 at Directron 

500W ModXStream: 
$39.99 at Directron 

500W StealthXStream: 
$32.99 at Directron 
http://www.directron.com/reocz500sxsb.html
400W StealthXStream: (Perfect for replacing the cheap psu's in OEM machines) 
$24.99 at Directron 


You may wonder why i linked to units at both SVC and directron while one may be cheaper than the other, simply because they may go out of stock at either place, and both are good deals. But also, SVC offers local pickup in cali, and Directron offers pickup in Texas. 


Now....no more excuses about why you are running a chiefmax/diablotek/codegen/apevia/rosekill(er, rosewill)/etc cheap power supplies
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Also, i've dealt with both companies in the past and have been pleased with their shipping and payment. 
Directron Reseller Ratings: http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Directron 
SVC Reseller Ratings: http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Silicon_Valley_Compucycle_SVC_svcompucycle


----------



## G25r8cer

If they still have the 700w StealthXStream on Tues im going to pick one up


----------



## bomberboysk

G25r8cer said:


> If they still have the 700w StealthXStream on Tues im going to pick one up



610W silencer is probably a bit better deal for $10 more as its a seasonic build single rail unit.


----------



## G25r8cer

Probably is but, I refuse to buy a psu with 80mm fans again


----------



## bomberboysk

G25r8cer said:


> Probably is but, I refuse to buy a psu with 80mm fans again



You'd be surprised, the 80mm fan design is much more effecient as the air is moving straight, instead of at a right angle to exit the case, therefore requiring less airflow for more airflow(if that makes sense). They also use a "noise supression gap" where the fan is ~1" away from the heatsinks/components to "reduce turbulence". The heatsinks are also able to be larger, requiring less airflow.

If its too loud for your tastes though, you could probably bum it off on craigslist at a profit haha.
http://web.archive.org/web/20080127145150/www.pcpower.com/technology/myths/



> 6. SHOULD AN ATX POWER SUPPLY BE COOLED WITH A 120MM FAN?
> 
> 
> Most low-noise ATX power supplies today utilize a top-mounted 120mm fan rather than a rear-mounted 80mm fan. The 120's favorable reputation is based on the fact that under low to medium load conditions, the 120mm fan provides sufficient cooling at low RPM and low RPM fans are generally very quiet.
> 
> However, problems occur with this design when the load exceeds 50%-60%. Because the 120mm fan consumes about 1.5" of vertical space inside the PSU, heat sinks, capacitors, and other components are about 30% smaller in height compared to a PSU with a rear-mounted fan. The smaller parts can handle less current, so the maximum power available with the 120mm design is limited. And, because the heat sinks have less surface area, more air flow is needed with this design to keep the thermal situation under control. With 80%-100% load, the 120's fan speed can double and the noise level can jump by up to 20dB.
> 
> In conclusion, for systems that require more than 50% of the power supply's capacity, a well-engineered PSU with a rear-mounted 80mm fan will provide superior performance and reliability (due to larger components) at a noise level comparable to a PSU equipped with a 120mm fan.


----------



## bomberboysk

23" 1080p NEC display for $279 shipped (Use promo code EMCYRYZ62):
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824002524

It may seem a bit pricey at first, until you realize it is an IPS panel, not to mention the fact its NEC, one of the best display manufacturers on the market.

And while the response time may seem low, that is White to Black, not Grey to Grey. 14ms White to Black is roughly equal to ~5ms or so GTG.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

bomberboysk said:


> 23" 1080p NEC display for $279 shipped (Use promo code EMCYRYZ62):
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824002524
> 
> It may seem a bit pricey at first, until you realize it is an IPS panel, not to mention the fact its NEC, one of the best display manufacturers on the market.
> 
> And while the response time may seem low, that is White to Black, not Grey to Grey. 14ms White to Black is roughly equal to ~5ms or so GTG.


I've never seen an IPS screen that cheap.  Nice find. Perfect for photographers on a budget.


----------



## linkin

Check it out - Logitech G330 headset (both 3.5mm and USB) for $55 AUD:

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=416&products_id=14109

I'm seriously considering getting one of those... when i can afford it.


----------



## bomberboysk

refurb 8800gt for <$60:
http://www.overstock.com/Electronic...d=123620&fp=F&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=12596243


----------



## Matthew1990

Checkout Rockstar Collection on steam :] Mind blowing

GTA
GTA 2
GTA 3
GTA 4
GTA Vice City
GTA San Andreas
GTA EFLC
Max Payne
Max Payne 2
Manhunt
Mindnight Club 2


All that for 30 quid!!!!!


----------



## zombine210

do you consider this a good deal? i think so, but so far nobody i recommend this to has jumped on it. i already have a laptop or i would buy it for myself.

newegg, usa

Acer Aspire AS5732Z-4598 NoteBook Intel Pentium T4400(2.20GHz) 15.6" 4GB Memory DDR2 667 250GB HDD 5400rpm DVD Super Multi Intel GMA 4500M 

$400

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._-EMC-042710-Index-_-Notebooks-_-34115728-L0B


----------



## bomberboysk

For a cheap set of bookshelves, $25+shipping for a pair, not bad for the price, might pickup a set myself to replace the front channels on my z-5500's.:
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-652


----------



## G25r8cer

Ipod Touch 3g 8gb Refurbished from Apple (New case and battery) - $155 shipped

http://woot.com/


----------



## bomberboysk

Can't remember if i posted it or not, but logitech G9 mouse for $40:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Logitec...ouse/8472324.p?skuId=8472324&id=1185265538878


----------



## porterjw

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227461

$240 on sale for $160, and a further $20 rebate = $100 off.


----------



## diduknowthat

Coolermaster HAF for only $50 @ newegg with promo code: MINIHAF.


----------



## Fatback

Portal is free on steam until May 24th!!!

http://www.techolive.com/2010/05/steam-deal-get-portal-for-free-no-strings-attached


----------



## bomberboysk

Fatback said:


> Portal is free on steam until May 24th!!!
> 
> http://www.techolive.com/2010/05/steam-deal-get-portal-for-free-no-strings-attached



Plenty of time to play through it too. Too bad i already have portal.


----------



## bomberboysk

Only if you have a current 775 socket platform is when i would suggest this deal, Q8300 for less than $120:
https://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?nam...essor-Q8300-2-5GHz-1333MHz-4MB-LGA775-CPU-OEM
Use coupon code:
MAGIC15


----------



## linkin

^ hmm i should jump on that.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

this is for the uk only

nice set of voucher codes for online purchases for various tech

http://www.techradar.com/news/world-of-tech/voucher-code-roundup-save-money-on-tech-gear-687484


----------



## bomberboysk

Everyone knows im sorta anti h50...but for $60, its not bad for an HTPC setup if you use a silent fan or for lanbox or something:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Corsair...23560&skuId=9503771&st=h50&contract_desc=null


----------



## bomberboysk

Alienware TactX mouse, $29(have to add it to cart to see instant discount):
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?sku=330-5797&dgc=SS&cid=27530&lid=627063

TactX Keyboard, $49:
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...oductdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=gen&sku=330-6214


----------



## voyagerfan99

WD Caviar Black 750GB SATA 3.0GB/s shell shocker on Newegg

http://www.newegg.com/Special/ShellShocker.aspx?cm_sp=ShellShocker-_-22-136-283-_-05262010


----------



## bomberboysk

Free set of polk Atrium5 indoor/outdoor speakers with an Onkyo TX-SR608 receiver:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.404462

Save $299, not bad when the receiver itself is only $494.00


----------



## ScottALot

AMAZING DEAL !!! 30$ for a case + a free card reader + free Stalker: Call of Pripyat

The case is painted black on the inside... it's a great deal 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146061


----------



## bomberboysk

ScottALot said:


> AMAZING DEAL !!! 30$ for a case + a free card reader
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146061



Those are nice cases as well, i've used a couple of them...can't beat them for that price.


----------



## ScottALot

bomberboysk said:


> Those are nice cases as well, i've used a couple of them...can't beat them for that price.



Even better now that I updated the post


----------



## linkin

Xiggy Red Scorpion at PCCG for $39:

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=7943

Might pick one up if i sell some stuff!


----------



## bomberboysk

Polk monitor 40's for $119, excellent set of bookshelf speakers:
Black:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882290010
Cherry:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882290011


----------



## voyagerfan99

70% off OCZ 600W PSU

http://www.newegg.com/Special/ShellShocker.aspx?cm_sp=ShellShocker-_-17-341-010-_-05302010


----------



## Shane

Guys we must keep each other alerted on the latest deals before theyre gone!

UK users:

Samsung SH-B083L 8x BD-ROM with DVD±RW DL & RAM SATA - OEM Black *£49*

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/221349

A blue-Ray player and DVD-RW for under £50,What a deal!


----------



## Matthew1990

Thats is pure mental


I am due getting one.


----------



## Twist86

http://www.newegg.com/Special/ShellShocker.aspx?cm_sp=ShellShocker-_-20-227-461-_-06042010

OCZ Agility $100 off their 60GB model.


----------



## linkin

For us aussies: Logitech G19 $129 + shipping at PCCG:

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=11164


----------



## bomberboysk

Navman iCN 530 gps unit for $39.99:
http://www.svc.com/icn530.html


----------



## danthrax

*Sweet deal on newegg*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...60710-_-EMC-060710-Index-_-SSD-_-20227508-L0B

OCZ Vertex LE 100GB SSD for $269.99 after MIR

Thought I'd let y'all know!


----------



## Drenlin

NZXT M59 for $30 shipped after the rebate:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146058

And a TruePower 550W for $40 shipped after MIR until midnight
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371020
Code EMCYTYV23


----------



## Aastii

http://www.computerforum.com/63001-hot-deals-30.html

ty for showing all the US people, might want to post it there too, I'd imagine more people looking for this kind of stuff would check there


----------



## Phylactery

Still not sold on SSD's.


----------



## bomberboysk

Not a bad price, especially for the LE with the sandforce controller, but keep these things to hotdeals


----------



## Cromewell

merging http://www.computerforum.com/1482359-post296.html with hot deals


----------



## Twist86

http://www.newegg.com/Special/ShellShocker.aspx?cm_sp=ShellShocker-_-20-227-543-_-06152010

120GB OCZ Agility drive - $240 after rebate (shellshocker so only a few hours on the sale)


----------



## ScottALot

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...m_sp=ProductSpotlight-_-11-119-160-_-06152010

HAF 932 for 140$, free shipping, and a Silent Pro 600W... it's been confirmed, all computer component companies are purposely F$#@ing with me ... I buy something and then every day after has some amazing deal on the same product haha


----------



## G25r8cer

Refurb xfx 4870 - $100 + shipping 

http://www.geeks.com/woot/


----------



## danthrax

http://www.microcenter.com/single_p...edium=email&utm_campaign=E0865+eNews+20100622

i7 - 930 for $199.99

usually about $350!


----------



## Shane

You guys in the US get all the best deals


----------



## bomberboysk

danthrax said:


> http://www.microcenter.com/single_p...edium=email&utm_campaign=E0865+eNews+20100622
> 
> i7 - 930 for $199.99
> 
> usually about $350!



MSRP is $300....and microcenter has had i7 920's/i7 930's for $199 pretty much since the core i7 cpu launched...


----------



## ScottALot

bomberboysk said:


> MSRP is $300....and microcenter has had i7 920's/i7 930's for $199 pretty much since the core i7 cpu launched...



Sometimes they have the same deal on the i7 875K ... like I took advantage of.


----------



## JareeB

G25r8cer said:


> Refurb xfx 4870 - $100 + shipping
> 
> http://www.geeks.com/woot/



dangit i need to get this


----------



## Bacon

G25r8cer said:


> Refurb xfx 4870 - $100 + shipping
> 
> http://www.geeks.com/woot/



Jumped on it, thanks for the post.. You guys need to stop making me spend my money on things I don't need


----------



## bomberboysk

850W Seventeam for $69.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817176001


----------



## JareeB

Bacon said:


> Jumped on it, thanks for the post.. You guys need to stop making me spend my money on things I don't need



well if you dont need it ill take it off ur hands free of charge


----------



## bomberboysk

Just found that the 850W modular and 1200W are also on sale:
$79.99 for the 850W Modular:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...176002&cm_re=seventeam-_-17-176-002-_-Product

$99.99 for the 1200W:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...176007&cm_re=seventeam-_-17-176-007-_-Product


----------



## mihir

Check this deal out $85 discount
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.423278


----------



## ScottALot

http://www.newegg.com/special/shell..._-EMC-062510-Index-_-MECH-_-ShellShocker-EB2B

10$ for a nice Creative headset.


----------



## Bacon

G25r8cer said:


> Refurb xfx 4870 - $100 + shipping
> 
> http://www.geeks.com/woot/





Bacon said:


> Jumped on it, thanks for the post.. You guys need to stop making me spend my money on things I don't need



I'd like to point out that I received that 4870 last week Thursday and it came in a full featured box. For being refurbed, it looks brand new. Even came with the XFX "DO NOT DISTURB I'm gaming" door-knob-card-thingy..


----------



## bomberboysk

Spinpoint F3 1TB + Card Reader, $64.99 with free shipping:
http://bit.ly/dwmnRr


----------



## Twist86

Getting warmer bomb...now find a x25-m on discount 


*edit*
BTW how good is Samsung vs WD/Seagate? Id assume really good considering most those drives use Samsung parts.


----------



## bomberboysk

Twist86 said:


> Getting warmer bomb...now find a x25-m on discount
> 
> 
> *edit*
> BTW how good is Samsung vs WD/Seagate? Id assume really good considering most those drives use Samsung parts.



Samsung spinpoint F3's are among the fastest drives out there, the Caviar blacks and 7200.12's are also quite fast drives. As far as warranty service, WD hands down beats samsung/seagate.


----------



## bomberboysk

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207003

Seasonic M12D based power supply, use promo code EMCYVNY54 and you are down to $104.99 , plus a $20 mail in rebate to make it $84.99. Only about $15 more than the recertified silencers from SVC after rebates, and in fact only $5-10 more once you count in shipping from SVC. Also being a newer platform from seasonic, it has EXTREMELY good ripple suppression and rail stability, as well as having a 5 year warranty, not to mention being modular.

Another great deal, combo with a lancool case and this PSU:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.440220


----------



## G25r8cer

Bacon said:


> Jumped on it, thanks for the post.. You guys need to stop making me spend my money on things I don't need



No Prob


----------



## Mez

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130249

Best price i've seen.


----------



## ganzey

Alien! Where? said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130249
> 
> Best price i've seen.



HA my friend just payed $90 for that not even a month ago


----------



## ganzey

9600 gso for $25 after rebate, and free shipping. only good today

http://www.newegg.com/Special/ShellShocker.aspx?cm_sp=ShellShocker-_-14-130-543-_-08052010


----------



## ganzey

free zune hd with purchase

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826696011


----------



## bomberboysk

ganzey said:


> free zune hd with purchase
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826696011



Not really worth purchasing though


----------



## ganzey

bomberboysk said:


> Not really worth purchasing though



lol i never would but if someone WAS going to a free zune would be nce


----------



## bomberboysk

ganzey said:


> lol i never would but if someone WAS going to a free zune would be nce



Yeah i guess so, at that price point id totally be rocking grados SR325is's though.


----------



## ganzey

9800gx2 on craigslist for $150 OBO, is that a good deal?


----------



## bomberboysk

ganzey said:


> 9800gx2 on craigslist for $150 OBO, is that a good deal?



Going rate for 9800gx2's is somewhere around that.


----------



## ganzey

bomberboysk said:


> Going rate for 9800gx2's is somewhere around that.



hmm, ok. i offered him $100, see what he says. its 45 minutes away but with my bike that approx~$6-$8 in gas. hmm, just deciding if i want to go that far


----------



## Mez

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130264 45% off, only good for today though.

Also, if someone is looking for a mobo + PSU for their AM3 build.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.466081


----------



## bomberboysk

Not a terrible deal on that mobo+psu, still its a lower end psu and lower end mobo. I tend to stay away from OCZ as much as possible, decent units especially at that price though.


----------



## Apathetic

bomberboysk said:


> I tend to stay away from OCZ as much as possible, decent units especially at that price though.



Why's that?


----------



## bomberboysk

Apathetic said:


> Why's that?



Because they are built by FSP and Sirtec. They have poor ripple suppression(above ~60% load the gamexstream, modxstream, and stealthxstream units are all out of ATX specs for ripple), their voltage stability isnt great, they arent the most effecient units out there, and are generally just mediocre units. For the price on that combo, its not bad. They are fine units as long as you keep them relatively light loaded(single gpu system for example). Their higher wattage units, well, you can easily get an XFX, Silverstone, Corsair, Antec, etc which are built on higher quality platforms at the same price. All of the mentioned units are manufactured by CWT, Seasonic, Seventeam, Enhance, or Delta, all who produce good quality units(well, delta and seventeam produce good units generally speaking, but since they are both OEMs they have to produce what the customer wants, so they are not really to blame for some of their more mediocre platforms).


----------



## ScottALot

You're not talking about all of OCZ's products, right? Just the PSUs?


----------



## Mez

ScottALot said:


> You're not talking about all of OCZ's products, right? Just the PSUs?



Yeah he is just talking about the OCZ power supplies. They make great memory, SSD's etc.


----------



## bomberboysk

Alien! Where? said:


> Yeah he is just talking about the OCZ power supplies. They make great memory, *SSD's* etc.



SSD's yes, memory, no. DDR3 anyhow....their DDR2 was fine, no idea what happened with them and their DDR3, its been generally rubbish.


----------



## Aastii

Finally a UK one 

http://www.bargainpile.net/

Use the discount code TENOFF when you check out to get 10% off


----------



## Mez

bomberboysk said:


> SSD's yes, memory, no. DDR3 anyhow....their DDR2 was fine, no idea what happened with them and their DDR3, its been generally rubbish.



yeah haha, I was quoting on DDR2, I used to have a pretty good Q6600 DDR2 OCZ set up.


----------



## bomberboysk

Alien! Where? said:


> yeah haha, I was quoting on DDR2, I used to have a pretty good Q6600 DDR2 OCZ set up.



Yeah, i used almost solely OCZ or Mushkin back when i ran DDR2....these days i don't know what happened to OCZ with their ddr3.


----------



## Mez

EDIT: Posted a canadian deal , I'll find an american one.


----------



## fastdude

http://www.newegg.com/Special/ShellShocker.aspx?cm_sp=ShellShocker-_-32-108-499-_-08092010

I never use a paid-for AV; 75% for norton 360 is good, though

EDIT

Darn, sorry guys, it sold out =/

EDIT2

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/185937

UK only, an i3 for £88 is one hell of a good deal. (48 in stock, it's not on promotion or anything either!) Usually they're around £100. I guess that they're price will drop even further when intel unveils it's new  sandy bridge architecture end of this year

=AND ANOTHER EDIT=

Wow, they're doing a summer sale or some gimmick like that! 5770 for like 100 quid
I'm gunna build _my_ first complete rig soon, might go looking there (I know how to build computers, I upgrade, fix and install stuff, and I've build 3 for various... _Clients_

10% commision


----------



## Aastii

£88 for a 530 is about right, in fact a little over its competators:

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Inte...Hz-4MB-Cache-73W-Integrated-GPU-733MHz-Retail

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-311-IN&groupid=701&catid=6&subcat=1671


----------



## fastdude

Aastii said:


> £88 for a 530 isabout right, in fact a little over its competators:
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Inte...Hz-4MB-Cache-73W-Integrated-GPU-733MHz-Retail
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-311-IN&groupid=701&catid=6&subcat=1671



Ah. Well, I thought it was a good deal for eBuyer. I'm so used to browsing Novatech, who I recently realized are quite understocked and overpriced. The 530's there bounce between 100 and 95


http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-003-PL&groupid=701&catid=56&subcat=1830


----------



## Aastii

fastdude101 said:


> Ah. Well, I thought it was a good deal for eBuyer. I'm so used to browsing Novatech, who I recently realized are quite understocked and overpriced. The 530's there bounce between 100 and 95



yea novatech are crap really. I usually use Scan, because I pay no shipping because I live close to Bolton, which is where Scan are based, or OcUK, because I get free shipping from them, and the initial price is lower than ebuyer, so you save even more


----------



## fastdude

Aastii said:


> yea novatech are crap really. I usually use Scan, because I pay no shipping because I live close to Bolton, which is where Scan are based, or OcUK, because I get free shipping from them, and the initial price is lower than ebuyer, so you save even more



The main reason I've always used novatech is 'cos I live about 3 miles from the Cardiff store, so like you, no shipping but I guess the initial price outweighs the nil shipping costs. Would I get free shipping from OcUK/Scan? OK, so England ain't far away, but I can't seem to find the location price zoning, and I've got a new build once I get Christmas money (not much)


----------



## Aastii

fastdude101 said:


> The main reason I've always used novatech is 'cos I live about 3 miles from the Cardiff store, so like you, no shipping but I guess the initial price outweighs the nil shipping costs. Would I get free shipping from OcUK/Scan? OK, so England ain't far away, but I can't seem to find the location price zoning, and I've got a new build once I get Christmas money (not much)



Scan use City Link who I am sure have a flat rate for the UK, you only pay extra for international shipping. Shipping prices are usually pretty good, the only thing I ever got from them delivered is my PSU, and if I remember correctly shipping was £10, which isn't so bad considering the cost to insure it, the size and weight


----------



## fastdude

Aastii said:


> Scan use City Link who I am sure have a flat rate for the UK, you only pay extra for international shipping. Shipping prices are usually pretty good, the only thing I ever got from them delivered is my PSU, and if I remember correctly shipping was £10, which isn't so bad considering the cost to insure it, the size and weight



Fair enough, how about OverClockers? Cheers


----------



## Aastii

fastdude101 said:


> Fair enough, how about OverClockers? Cheers



pmed, not sure mods would like me saying how you get free shipping


----------



## G25r8cer

Western Digital WD TV Live HD 1080P Media and Network Media Player

Western Digital / Factory Recertified / 6 months

$59.99 Free Shipping: http://www.grassrootscomputers.com/woot-promo-8-13-10-24-hours-only/

Also a WD 1TB MyBook USB Essential External Hard Drive for $54.99 

Both are great deals


----------



## ganzey

not on sale or anything, but still a dang good price for a 7 inch android tablet from a reputable company, with 8gb internal and a memory card slot

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882501013


----------



## linkin

CoolerMaster Storm Scout on sale for $59 and free 3-day shipping:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119196&cm_re=scout-_-11-119-196-_-Product


----------



## fastdude

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/...ics-ATI/ATIHD5700Series/Novatech/57701GB.html

HD 5770 1GB - £120


----------



## Mattu

I figured there might be a lot of college students here, so you will need a valid .edu email address for this one. 

Microsoft Office Professional 2010 for $80 or Windows 7 for $30: 
http://www.microsoft.com/student/office/en-us/default.aspx?CR_CC=200000064


----------



## Aastii

fastdude101 said:


> http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/...ics-ATI/ATIHD5700Series/Novatech/57701GB.html
> 
> HD 5770 1GB - £120



http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-149-XF&groupid=701&catid=56&subcat=1515


----------



## fastdude

Meh, Aastii, you frequently massacre my "deals" 
OK, take THIS!

http://www.kikatek.com/product_info.php?products_id=104828&source=froogle

never heard of the site, but HD 4850 for 40 quid is pretty awesome

UK listing


----------



## fastdude

http://overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-183-OC


----------



## bomberboysk

Can't say hank is my favorite guy to buy stuff from, but $2.50 for a ratpadz is a great price. I bought four myself, as price/item goes down pretty good once shipping is included:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...cts_id=28799:ae1c29b0963cf0ddeab66ccf70e63acd


----------



## ScottALot

bomberboysk said:


> Can't say hank is my favorite guy to buy stuff from, but $2.50 for a ratpadz is a great price. I bought four myself, as price/item goes down pretty good once shipping is included:
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...cts_id=28799:ae1c29b0963cf0ddeab66ccf70e63acd




Are you selling three of them?


----------



## Twist86

bomberboysk said:


> Can't say hank is my favorite guy to buy stuff from, but $2.50 for a ratpadz is a great price. I bought four myself, as price/item goes down pretty good once shipping is included:
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...cts_id=28799:ae1c29b0963cf0ddeab66ccf70e63acd



Curious how do they work vs laser mouses? I am in need of a new one myself but I found a lot of the coating they use now will bounce the laser causing erratic moment from time to time. Also what does the mousepad feel like?

*edit*
Also like was said plan to sell the other 3   The shipping from that site is retardedly over priced since you can buy one $10 shipped on the main site.


----------



## bomberboysk

ScottALot said:


> Are you selling three of them?



Was thinking about it, decided against it, gonna upgrade my dads mousing surface(aka his desk), then keep the other two as backups.




Twist86 said:


> Curious how do they work vs laser mouses? I am in need of a new one myself but I found a lot of the coating they use now will bounce the laser causing erratic moment from time to time. Also what does the mousepad feel like?
> 
> *edit*
> Also like was said plan to sell the other 3   The shipping from that site is retardedly over priced since you can buy one $10 shipped on the main site.


Which is why i said i don't like dealing with hank, quite poor shipping(for instance, $7 for the same flatrate box that costs anyone else $4.95 to ship). Their customer support is lacking at times as well....


----------



## fastdude

http://www.microdirect.co.uk/home/p...890-1GB-GDDR5-PCI-E-2-0--x16-?source=googleps

HD 4890 for just over £100

UK


----------



## Mez

I just realized how long this thread has been kept going since I started it in 2009  Well technically, I didn't start it, but I Made my own, and then one of the mods transferred it to this thread which was dead, but then it became a sticky and so on and so forth


----------



## Mez

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...296&cm_re=velociraptor-_-22-136-296-_-Product

Cheap velociraptor


----------



## ScottALot

http://wireless.1saleaday.com/ Razer Deathadder for 20$.


----------



## fastdude

http://overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-135-PC


----------



## fastdude

http://overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=LT-000-OP

Pretty basic, but haven't seen it cheaper anywhere else. I'm starting to quite like OcUK


----------



## fastdude

http://overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-344-IN

I should stop bumping this thread.


----------



## ScottALot

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=18_32_39&products_id=322


----------



## fastdude

i7-950 for £217

Cheaper than the 930 (in other etailers), now.
OC'ersUK also do a craka'lakin' deal on the 1055T


----------



## bomberboysk

fastdude said:


> i7-950 for £217
> 
> Cheaper than the 930 (in other etailers), now.
> OC'ersUK also do a craka'lakin' deal on the 1055T



Intel dropped MSRP on the 950 a few days ago.


----------



## fastdude

bomberboysk said:


> Intel dropped MSRP on the 950 a few days ago.


http://www.techspot.com/news/40126-intel-cuts-core-i7-950-price-in-half-adds-new-core-i3.html

Wow. Feel sorry for the guys who bought one before the massive drop. What with intel releasing the i3-560, AMD dropping price on the 640. 
"Rounding out the quiet rollout are a couple of new sub-$100 Pentiums, the 3.33GHz E6800 and 3.0GHz E5700, and a new flagship Celeron E3500 chip running two cores at 2.7GHz for $52."

Pheewf. I think I will be getting one of the above CPUs for my new rig, most likely the E6800, i3-560, or the 640


----------



## bomberboysk

fastdude said:


> http://www.techspot.com/news/40126-intel-cuts-core-i7-950-price-in-half-adds-new-core-i3.html
> 
> Wow. Feel sorry for the guys who bought one before the massive drop. What with intel releasing the i3-560, AMD dropping price on the 640.
> "Rounding out the quiet rollout are a couple of new sub-$100 Pentiums, the 3.33GHz E6800 and 3.0GHz E5700, and a new flagship Celeron E3500 chip running two cores at 2.7GHz for $52."
> 
> Pheewf. I think I will be getting one of the above CPUs for my new rig, most likely the E6800, i3-560, or the 640



I don't feel sorry for someone who wasted money on a 950 quite honestly, as the only i7's worth buying was the 920/930 or 980x IMO, the higher i7's didnt overclock any better.


----------



## fastdude

bomberboysk said:


> I don't feel sorry for someone who wasted money on a 950 quite honestly, as the only i7's worth buying was the 920/930 or 980x IMO, the higher i7's didnt overclock any better.



Hmmm, I guess. In particular the 970, which was like a 980X but lower clock, no unlocked multiplier. And only 100 cheaper. Poor OC'er, too. You could eke out the same performance from a much cheaper 920/930, but everyone will be buying 950s now anyway, higher clock but otherwise the same as the lower i7s/and same price as of a few days ago

EDIT
http://www.google.co.uk/products/ca...baHobN-Qa43MitBg&sa=title&ved=0CAcQ8wIwADgA#p

High-end ATi card from 3 generations ago - £1


----------



## Twist86

OCZ ModXStream Pro
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...7341018&cm_re=OCZ_700w-_-17-341-018-_-Product

After rebates $60 + its Modular. Bought one for back up PSU but warning only has 1 x 6-Pin, 1 x 6+2-Pin so beware if your running multiple GPUs. Can buy molex to 6/8 pin extension pieces over @ SVC.com for good prices + free shipping on most.


----------



## bomberboysk

Twist86 said:


> OCZ ModXStream Pro
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...7341018&cm_re=OCZ_700w-_-17-341-018-_-Product
> 
> After rebates $60 + its Modular. Bought one for back up PSU but warning only has 1 x 6-Pin, 1 x 6+2-Pin so beware if your running multiple GPUs. Can buy molex to 6/8 pin extension pieces over @ SVC.com for good prices + free shipping on most.



Eh, $60 isnt that great of a deal for a pretty mediocre sirtec built power supply. Once you factor in coupon code and rebate you can get a seasonic built 650W xfx for only $5 more:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207007


----------



## Bacon

Alien! Where? said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...296&cm_re=velociraptor-_-22-136-296-_-Product
> 
> Cheap velociraptor



2nd thing you guys have made me buy, lol.

Can't wait for it and thanks for spotting it Alien!


----------



## fastdude

http://www.itcsales.co.uk/acatalog/...ml?utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=cpc#a3061

Never heard of this UK site, found them via google shopping, nearly everything is out of stock, no wonder! Look at the prices of those 775 CPU's


----------



## fastdude

http://www.osoo.co.uk/p/Asus_P5K_WS...AID_LAN_SATA_(Refurbished_Model)(214224).aspx

Everything that's ridiculously cheap
is OUT OF STOCK


----------



## JakeMFBacon

Bacon said:


> 2nd thing you guys have made me buy, lol.
> 
> Can't wait for it and thanks for spotting it Alien!



how does that drive compare to ssd's?


----------



## Bacon

JakeMFBacon said:


> how does that drive compare to ssd's?



Depends on what SSD you're comparing it to. I'd suggest making a new thread about it in the Computer Memory and Hard Drives section.


----------



## Mez

JakeMFBacon said:


> how does that drive compare to ssd's?



A velociraptor is pretty much as close as you can get to an SSD without dropping hundreds of dollars. An SSD would be faster than a velociraptor as it has no moving parts unlike a hard drive.


----------



## bomberboysk

Alien! Where? said:


> A velociraptor is pretty much as close as you can get to an SSD without dropping hundreds of dollars. An SSD would be faster than a velociraptor as it has no moving parts unlike a hard drive.



Velociraptors are a waste of money IMO(well, other than the 150GB @ $139.99, which isnt a terrible deal), at that point you may as well get a 15k rpm SAS enterprise level drive.


----------



## Drenlin

bomberboysk said:


> Velociraptors are a waste of money IMO(well, other than the 150GB @ $139.99, which isnt a terrible deal), at that point you may as well get a 15k rpm SAS enterprise level drive.


+1

Or a good RAID configuration with regular drives


----------



## Bacon

bomberboysk said:


> Velociraptors are a waste of money IMO(well, other than the 150GB @ $139.99, which isnt a terrible deal), at that point you may as well get a 15k rpm SAS enterprise level drive.



Agreed, thats the only reason why I bought mine. Except I got it for $100.


----------



## Twist86

Intel x25-m $200
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820167023

OCZ Vertex 2 120GB $260
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...cm_re=ocz_vertex_2_120-_-20-227-551-_-Product

Makes me wonder if the next generation drives are coming out soon. I haven't seen any vertex/intel drives on discount in 6 or so months now. I mean the leaked roadmap said Intel was going to have 25nm drives out in Q4 but nothing seems to be floating around about them.


----------



## fastdude

http://overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-041-PA
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-078-KS&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=1387


----------



## Shane

fastdude said:


> http://overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-041-PA
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-078-KS&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=1387



Great prices!

Just found this Blu-Ray drive for £41.99...what a great price!

http://www.misco.co.uk/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=374057&sourceid=1351


----------



## G25r8cer

BFG Tech EX-1000 1000W 20+4-pin Modular ATX PSU - REFURBISHED

$54.99 shipped 

Great deal

https://www.geeks.com/woot/


----------



## bomberboysk

No warranty though, ya know, since it's bfg.


----------



## Twist86

OCZ Vertex 2 120GB $240   Finally down to $2 GB 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...cm_re=ocz_vertex_2_120-_-20-227-551-_-Product

*edit*
Just found this code BTEYWNY28 for $25 off making your purchase $218 shipped. Better then Intel x25-m prices now   Enjoy fellas.


*edit*
Crucial 256GB refurb SSD = $256 $1 per GB 
http://www.crucial.com/store/partspecs.aspx?imodule=CTRFB256M225

Crucial 128GB refurb SSD = $128
http://www.crucial.com/store/partspecs.aspx?imodule=CTRFB128M225


----------



## G25r8cer

bomberboysk said:


> No warranty though, ya know, since it's bfg.



Actually thats not correct

Read the box (zoom in)

90day Warranty


----------



## bomberboysk

G25r8cer said:


> Actually thats not correct
> 
> Read the box (zoom in)
> 
> 90day Warranty



BFG no longer accepts RMA on any products, hence why there is no warranty.


----------



## G25r8cer

bomberboysk said:


> BFG no longer accepts RMA on any products, hence why there is no warranty.



I was getting conflicting stories when I was searching and didnt see the post dates. First one stated just graphics cards were out. Then I just read they are completely done for. Sorry bomber I had no idea

http://hardwareaware.com/news/bfg-tech-liquidating/


----------



## Jet

http://www.frys.com/product/6299020

2GB hard drive for $90. Pickup @ Fry's B&M only.


----------



## Twist86

SHELLSHOCKER
OCZ Vertex 2 40GB $84.99 

http://www.newegg.com/Special/ShellShocker.aspx?cm_sp=ShellShocker-_-20-227-610-_-09242010


----------



## Twist86

I got this from a buddy via email so if this is yours forgive me 

OCZ Vertex Series OCZSSD2-1VTX120G 2.5" 120GB SATA II MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)

*$184.99* after $30 rebate

free shipping


He said the rebate wont pop up on the site till 12:00 Pacific.


----------



## wag 42

I5-760, $170.99 at newegg w/promo code.


----------



## fastdude

wag 42 said:


> I5-760, $170.99 at newegg w/promo code.


http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-339-IN

760 for Less than £150
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/productlist.php?groupid=701&catid=6

Most of the processors here are good value. Overclockers generally do fairly cheap component deals, the G6950 isn't on special offer at the moment and its still only £64


----------



## ScottALot

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119212

Yet another deal that dodges me because I don't have my PayPal money in yet


----------



## lubo4444

This case looks amazing.


----------



## Twist86

If only it wasn't red :/


----------



## lubo4444

Twist86 said:


> If only it wasn't red :/



It doesnt looks bad.


----------



## Fatback

lubo4444 said:


> This case looks amazing.



That's cause it's has AMD on it


----------



## Twist86

lubo4444 said:


> It doesnt looks bad.



Never said it did....but it sure doesn't look the best either


----------



## Mez

Best power supply you can get for this price.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004


----------



## ScottALot

Alien! Where? said:


> Best power supply you can get for this price.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004



This is close: http://www.svc.com/s75q-b.html


----------



## camlab

Jet said:


> What do you mean? This is what I assume you mean:
> 
> I think this thread needs a little more attention.



@Jet: I do agree with you.


----------



## fastdude

http://overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=BU-042-OE&tool=3

Core [email protected], 4GB DDR3, Third-party cooler, 1156 motherboard, £246. Though I don't see why anyone with the knowledge of how to build a PC would want a pre-overclocked bundle;


----------



## G25r8cer

GTS 450 for $130 shipped 

Correct that $140 shipped

Deal ended at midnight

http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php...-OC-1GB-DDR5-2DVI-HDMI-PCI-Express-Video-Card


----------



## bomberboysk

MSRP on the 450 is $130,and free ups ground if you purchase directly from EVGA.


----------



## G25r8cer

bomberboysk said:


> MSRP on the 450 is $130,and free ups ground if you purchase directly from EVGA.



Geez bomber why are you always shooting down my posts?

Edit: The Gigabyte cooler and the stock OC def justify the $10 more


----------



## ScottALot

G25r8cer said:


> Geez bomber why are you always shooting down my posts?
> 
> Edit: The Gigabyte cooler and the stock OC def justify the $10 more



*backs up BBSK* *starts war* EVGA Warranty =


----------



## bomberboysk

Just sayin, not really that much of a hot deal, and if i was buying off cooler i'd get an msi cyclone, sparkle calibre, or the ECS 450 black.


----------



## G25r8cer

Im not starting a war 

Just saying there may be members on here that would appreciate my post. So, why should it be shot down?


----------



## fastdude

http://overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-233-GI

LGA1156 mobo <£60

Not much stock left, though


----------



## Calibretto

This isn't a deal itself, but over at Tech Olive, we have this thing called "Steam Deals" where we post about any awesome and worthy deals on Steam. Instead of constantly posting these deals on here, I'll give you a link to all of our Steam Deals posts. Bookmark or whatever you'd like.

http://www.techolive.com/steamdeals

Obviously, most of the deals don't last long, so check back often to stay up-to-date.


----------



## Mez

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133348&cm_re=GTS_260-_-14-133-348-_-Product

GTX 260 $124.99 a little old, but still a damn good card.


----------



## fastdude

http://overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-428-AS

X58 board with USB3 for <£125
only 9 left, though


----------



## ScottALot

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826158082

29.99 with rebate -10$ for code. = 20$ + 1$ shipping for a [email protected]$$ headset.


----------



## G25r8cer

Western Digital Caviar Green WD5000AADS 500GB 32MB ($38.99) shipped 

Promo Code: EMCZYZN43

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-L06C&PID=3952373&SID=54ne9cms5f&AID=10521304
A great deal so these wont last long


----------



## bomberboysk

Tempting...i could use a 500gb to put all my music on..would fit with about 50Gb to spare.


----------



## Twist86

OCZ Agility 2 60GB $100
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...lickDeals-_-NA-_-NA-_-NA&Item=N82E16820227542

add code - BTEYXNV23 and use this rebate http://images10.newegg.com/uploadfi...ickDeals&cm_mmc=AFC-SlickDeals-_-NA-_-NA-_-NA


BTW thank you for the WD drive...I needed another cheap storage drive


----------



## fastdude

http://overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-339-IN

Intels new lynnfield CPU (i5-760, yay), £138 just while stocks last. Lower power consumption than i5-750 and slightly better OC'er too, 
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2010/10/15/intel-core-i5-760-review/8

Also, low-end 1156 chips are going cheap
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-311-IN
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-343-IN


----------



## BillOhio

Got a 1TB F3 Spinpoint from the egg this morning for $55.


----------



## Twist86

^
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152185&cm_re=1TB_HDD-_-22-152-185-_-Product

Shell Shocker Deal. Seems like a good price to me. However never owned Samsung drives ~_~


----------



## Drenlin

http://wireless.1saleaday.com/

Razer Lachesis (9 buttons, 4000dpi) for $30.


----------



## fastdude

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-064-GI&tool=3

Okay, so it's a small overclock, but you can always OC more and there's 3yrs warranty.

Gigabyte GTX460 1GB OC - £150

Not on offer or anything.
I reckon nVidia are gonna have to cut the 460s price what with the HD6850 kicking its ass for the price


----------



## Twist86

Another great deal 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125333

$199 + $20 Rebate

Buying 2 of these here is the price
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.513966

That is 2 $20 rebates + $40 off combo price ^-^


----------



## fastdude

http://overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-041-PA

PC12800 nice timings, £57, they'll go quick


----------



## fastdude

bump
:O
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-343-IN&groupid=701&catid=6&subcat=

g6950 under £50 ex vat not even on offer!


----------



## Twist86

TODAY ONLY 15% off all mice + keyboards from newegg code = BFKYMS
Logitech MX518
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104178
$15 rebate + code = $23.24 for what I am told is a sweet mouse.


----------



## lubo4444

Twist86 said:


> TODAY ONLY 15% off all mice + keyboards from newegg code = BFKYMS
> Logitech MX518
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104178
> $15 rebate + code = $23.24 for what I am told is a sweet mouse.



This is actually a sweet deal.


----------



## fastdude

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-267-AM
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-343-IN
http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials...+1TB+3.5"+SATA+II+Hard+Drive+?productId=39369
http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials...+LGA1366)+Processor+-+Retail+?productId=39341
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-135-EA

All UK.


----------



## fastdude

775 Asus mobo w/DDR3 - £33
http://overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-421-AS


----------



## G25r8cer

evga 9800gt for $59.99!! 

http://www.evga.com/products/priceincart.asp?pn=512-P3-N987-RX&sw=20

More evga deals

http://www.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp?switch=20


----------



## Shane

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/samsun...lcd-tv-05037935-pdt.html?srcid=369&xtor=AL-1-[Awin]&srcid=369&xtor=AL-1

If thats not a Deal,Then i dont know what is


----------



## fastdude

That's pretty good.


----------



## bomberboysk

Yeah, seems to be a pretty nice tv for the price:
http://www.hdtvtest.co.uk/news/samsung-le32c530-le40c530-20100813815.htm


----------



## fastdude

http://overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-103-MS
HD5850 with custom cooler - £150


----------



## fastdude

http://overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-117-AN
Should have posted this earlier, only 4 left now
Antec TP New 650W - £58


----------



## ScottALot

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=18_37_19&products_id=607

150$ for a HAF X refurb... there's absolutely no difference that I've found with my HAF 932 refurb, so I doubt there'd be any with this case.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Tech radar has a discount voucher on safeerase 4, gets you it for free, dunno if it's any good but it's free.

http://www.techradar.com/news/world-of-tech/download-safeerase-4-for-free-721152


----------



## fastdude

http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials...R5+PCI-Express+Graphics+Card+?productId=40861

OMG GTX460 1GB Overclocked - £120!!!!!!!!!

EDIT: only one left now


----------



## linkin

Gainward GTX 460 1GB Golden Sample for $209 (Australia only, sorry)

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=193_687&products_id=14890


----------



## fastdude

linkin said:


> Gainward GTX 460 1GB Golden Sample for $209 (Australia only, sorry)
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=193_687&products_id=14890




That's £128. Pheew

EDIT: Also, I thought this was an awesome deal for a HD 5670 @ under £60


----------



## fastdude

I bump this thread too much 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-na&AID=10521304&PID=4169961&SID=6d2tmoks7tc8

G.Skill DDR3 1600 CAS9 - $50

Wish they were this cheap in the UK


----------



## Shane

fastdude said:


> I bump this thread too much
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-na&AID=10521304&PID=4169961&SID=6d2tmoks7tc8
> 
> G.Skill DDR3 1600 CAS9 - $50
> 
> Wish they were this cheap in the UK




No please continue to,you find good deals 

Yeah i wish everything was as cheap in the UK as it is in the US,Its the bloody Tax you can blame that for and its due to go up yet again soon...will it ever end. 

I got myself some of this last night,It was £71 last week now £66.15
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/180490


----------



## fastdude

Nevakonaza said:


> No please continue to,you find good deals
> 
> Yeah i wish everything was as cheap in the UK as it is in the US,Its the bloody Tax you can blame that for and its due to go up yet again soon...will it ever end.
> 
> I got myself some of this last night,It was £71 last week now £66.15
> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/180490



Thx
Yeah it's annoying, plus it'll be 20% soon, gah

That's a pretty bad deal, considering £1 = $1.5 . Still, least the heat spreaders look cool.
Should have got this instead.


----------



## Shane

fastdude said:


> Thx
> Yeah it's annoying, plus it'll be 20% soon, gah
> 
> That's a pretty bad deal, considering £1 = $1.5 . Still, least the heat spreaders look cool.
> Should have got this instead.



Its not all about the looks mate,Look at the specs.


----------



## fastdude

Nevakonaza said:


> Its not all about the looks mate,Look at the specs.



Yeah, which makes me wonder why you got the expensive ones ?

Though I am kinda obsessed with having a good looking mobo


----------



## bomberboysk

fastdude said:


> Yeah, which makes me wonder why you got the expensive ones ?
> 
> Though I am kinda obsessed with having a good looking mobo



Because 7-8-7-24 are quite a bit better timings than 9-9-9-24.


----------



## Aastii

fastdude said:


> Thx
> Yeah it's annoying, plus it'll be 20% soon, gah
> 
> That's a pretty bad deal, considering £1 = $1.5 . Still, least the heat spreaders look cool.
> Should have got this instead.



1. Cheaper at Scan: http://www.scan.co.uk/products/4gb-...600)-non-ecc-unbuffered-cas-9-9-9-24-xmp-165v

2. If you were to get similar specs (slightly cheaper) from Scan, it is a couple £ extra: http://www.scan.co.uk/products/4gb-...0-(1600)-non-ecc-unbuffered-cas-7-8-7-20-165v

He got a great deal for the specs, and for the quality of the memory


----------



## Twist86

Yeah I agree...you don't bump nearly enough with SSD deals...work that problem out   I must admit though you do find a lot of deals.


I keep praying for my $1 per GB SF-1200 drive though ~-~


----------



## fastdude

Twist86 said:


> I keep praying for my $1 per GB SF-1200 drive though ~-~



Keep prayin' 

@Bomber

Whoops, I wrongly assumed that they were the same ones that I posted from Newegg 

Now you mention the timings...
It's not a bad deal at all.
I stand corrected.


----------



## Shane

*Western Digital WD20EARS 2TB Hard Drive SATAII 64MB Cache - OEM Caviar Green*
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/183971

£69 

*Gigabyte GTX 460 OC 1GB GDDR5 OC Edition Dual DVI HDMI PCI-E Graphics Card With H.A.W.X. 2 Game Voucher*
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/232853

£139 

not bad imo.


----------



## Drenlin

Newegg's Cyber Monday deals:
http://promotions.newegg.com/cyber-...ns.newegg.com/cyber-monday/bnr_allCMdeals.png

I am disappoint. Half of them don't show up as the advertised price. If they fix it, though, there's some good deals in the Case/PSU section. My favorites:

8GB Ripjaws 1333 for $90
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...c=CM2010-_-147-_-N82E16820231311&nm_mc=CM2010

Tempest EVO for $80
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...mmc=CM2010-_-7-_-N82E16811146062&nm_mc=CM2010

Earthwatts 750W for $55
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...mc=CM2010-_-58-_-N82E16817371026&nm_mc=CM2010

Storm Scout for $50
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...mmc=CM2010-_-7-_-N82E16811119196&nm_mc=CM2010

NZXT Phantom for $100
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...mmc=CM2010-_-7-_-N82E16811146068&nm_mc=CM2010


NCIX US has some good ones as well...no free shipping though:

Sonata III/500W- $90
http://www.ncixus.com/products/index.php?sku=24294&vpn=SONATA III 500&manufacture=Antec&promoid=1264

Hyper 212+- $20
http://www.ncixus.com/products/inde...212P-GP&manufacture=COOLERMASTER&promoid=1264

Antec 900- $78
http://www.ncixus.com/products/index.php?sku=21123&vpn=NINE HUNDRED&manufacture=Antec&promoid=1264



HAF 932- $90 at Tigerdirect
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4146085&sku=C283-1187


----------



## fastdude

http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials...9-9-9-24+Silverline+-+996768+?productId=41783

2 x 2GB PC10666 DDR3 - £40


----------



## bomberboysk

If you're in the need for a home theater receiver, excellent price on an Onkyo unit:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882120153


----------



## fastdude

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/199404

Sapphire HD5770 - £89


----------



## Aastii

Hmm, if the deal is still on in a few days I may pick one up for crossfire, good find


----------



## Shane

XFX ATI Radeon HD 6850 1024MB
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showp...tm_source=newsletter20101201&utm_medium=email


----------



## Matthew1990

Nevakonaza said:


> XFX ATI Radeon HD 6850 1024MB
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showp...tm_source=newsletter20101201&utm_medium=email



GTX 460 rips this card to shreds, and it still, GTX 460 is cheaper.


----------



## Shane

Matthew1990 said:


> GTX 460 rips this card to shreds, and it still, GTX 460 is cheaper.



Really?...ive not been keeping in sync with the latest tech lately 

Just seemed a good deal,I suppose not


----------



## fastdude

http://overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-147-XF

XFX HD5870 with free game - £217

@Aastii

Thanks


----------



## ScottALot

Nevakonaza said:


> Really?...ive not been keeping in sync with the latest tech lately
> 
> Just seemed a good deal,I suppose not



Yeah the 460 is an icon for budget performance... and its scaling is fantastic, too!


----------



## fastdude

http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials...+LGA1156)+Processor+-+Retail+?productId=40924

i5-760 for £129

EDIT: P6X58D-E for £138
http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials...DDR3+PCI-Express+Motherboard+?productId=40209
GA-880GM-UD2H for £55


----------



## fastdude

http://overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-136-OK

Sorry for double post, but felt it needed a bump - HD5870 @ under £180!

EDIT: http://www.scan.co.uk/products/4gb-...600)-non-ecc-unbuffered-cas-9-9-9-24-xmp-165v

CAS9 PC12800 DDR3 - £50


----------



## zuck

*CNET is offering an exclusive software bundle (82% off)*

CNET is offering $170 worth of software for just $30. 
The bundle titles are:

AVG Anti-Virus 2011
Smith Micro StuffIt Deluxe
Smith Micro Aquazone 2: Open Water
Foxit PDF Creator
IObit Advanced SystemCare

The deal is powered by TrialPay and is available until December 15th at http://bit.ly/fl6O8R


----------



## Shane

OCZ 60GB Vertex 2E SSD (£75)

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/225415

This is an awesome deal,I paid £101 for mine back when it was released....hmm Raid 0 or not,Hmm


----------



## Shane

Lol did not think it would take Ebuyer long to creep the price back up,Now only a few hours later its £89.02

Still a good deal though.


----------



## fastdude

Nevakonaza said:


> Lol did not think it would take Ebuyer long to creep the price back up,Now only a few hours later its £89.02
> 
> Still a good deal though.



Rose to £95, then dropped to £91

The G6950 has been rising in price, too. I shouldn't have kept going on about it.
Pixmania have a HD 5770 1GB for £87.


----------



## fastdude

i3-540 for £70
Phenom II X4 955 for £105

EDIT: HD 5670 for £58


----------



## fastdude

http://overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-344-IN

i7-950 for under £200


----------



## fastdude

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/4gb-...600)-non-ecc-unbuffered-cas-9-9-9-24-xmp-165v

Heh, I think RAM prices are dropping again defoo


----------



## fastdude

XFX HD 5770 1GB - £88
http://overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-149-XF


----------



## fastdude

Crucial RealSSD C300 64GB for £94
XFX HD 5850 for £140


----------



## linkin

You guys have some awesome deals 

Best I found was a GTS 250 for $79:

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=67&products_id=13423


----------



## fastdude

linkin said:


> You guys have some awesome deals
> 
> Best I found was a GTS 250 for $79:
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=67&products_id=13423



That's a nice one. Might be good for Australians building a budget system or upgrading. A great UK alternative to the 250 would be
HD 5670 for £57


----------



## fastdude

http://www.newegg.com/Special/ShellShocker.aspx?cm_sp=ShellShocker-_-17-341-038-_-12192010

OCZ StealthXStream II 500W - $27.99


----------



## fastdude

Amazon have a great deal on this decent Corsair DDR3


EDIT: or even better
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Corsair-CMX4GX3M2A1600C9-DDR3-SDRAM-Memory/dp/B002LE8D2A/ref=pd_cp_ce_1


----------



## bomberboysk

Sorta falls under electronics, for the smoker in your life:
http://www.apolloecigs.com/product_p/ad500.htm


----------



## linkin

LG W2253TQ 21.5" Widescreen LCD Monitor for $139


----------



## fastdude

Nice ^

Passively cooled GDDR3 HD5450 512MB - £27
http://overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-193-XF


----------



## Shane

fastdude said:


> Nice ^
> 
> Passively cooled GDDR3 HD5450 512MB - £27
> http://overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-193-XF



Good deal,Would be perfect for a HTPC


----------



## fastdude

Yeah was thinking that.

Custom cooled HD5850 for under £125 pre-order
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-103-MS&groupid=701&catid=56&subcat=411


----------



## Shane

Guys you have to check out Steam atm,...amazing deals going on!

BC2 for £6.79 (66% discount) 
Fear-Complete pack £5.54 (75% discount)

Im tempted to buy Fear...is it any good?


----------



## Twist86

I thought FEAR was a great game.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

i thought fear was pretty good, i only played the first one and didnt get to far because i had frame drops and refused to lower the graphics settings, but it is pretty for that price you can't really go wrong.
Graphics are quite good as well.


----------



## fastdude

OCZ Vertex 2E 240GB for £317, UK only sorry


----------



## fastdude

http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials/CPUs+/+Processors

Argh aria are going so temptingly cheap with their SuperSpecials offers


----------



## fastdude

http://overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=LT-062-TS

Toshiba NB-200 netbook w/Windows 7 starter - <£200


----------



## Aastii

fastdude said:


> http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials/CPUs+/+Processors
> 
> Argh aria are going so temptingly cheap with their SuperSpecials offers



Error 404 with that.

And there is an edit button, no need to triple post


----------



## fastdude

http://www.newegg.com/Special/ShellShocker.aspx?cm_sp=ShellShocker-_-14-130-538-_-12272010

EVGA GTS250 1GB $54.99 after MIR


----------



## Twist86

Thanks Fast....a nice cheap upgrade for my old man 7600GT to that should provide great results


----------



## fastdude

Twist86 said:


> Thanks Fast....a nice cheap upgrade for my old man 7600GT to that should provide great results



No problemo 

EDIT: Just make sure his PSU can handle it


----------



## Twist86

750w Corsair I think he can handle it lol. I upgraded his entire system to I5 but he refuses to spend $200 on a GPU. So with this he can handle his WoW on max settings. Its about 10-15% faster than a 9800GT and it easily maxed it. I thought about buying 2 of them for SLI...not sure about that though.


----------



## fastdude

Twist86 said:


> 750w Corsair I think he can handle it lol. I upgraded his entire system to I5 but he refuses to spend $200 on a GPU. So with this he can handle his WoW on max settings. Its about 10-15% faster than a 9800GT and it easily maxed it. I thought about buying 2 of them for SLI...not sure about that though.



Yeah one would probably be fine. Hope he enjoys, haha


----------



## Benny Boy

NE E-Blast
Corsair 500w $40. Shell shocker.
Antec EW 650 code makes it $50.
RJ DDr3 2x2gb 1600 C7 - $60.


----------



## SslagleZ28

G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)    *$59.99 w/promo code EMCZNNW22 Ends 1/3/2011
*


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231303


----------



## fastdude

SslagleZ28 said:


> G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)    *$59.99 w/promo code EMCZNNW22 Ends 1/3/2011
> *
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231303



At first I was like, wow that's a rip-off, but then I followed the link and saw it was CL7 

Corsair XMS3 Classic PC3 12800 2 x 2GB - £38
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/4gb-...600)-non-ecc-unbuffered-cas-9-9-9-24-xmp-165v


----------



## Benny Boy

DDR3 4GB (2x2GB) 1600MHz Dual Channel, Kingston HyperX BLU, KHX1600C9D3B1K2/4GX 
$25.00 Rebate. I think shipping is 1.99
http://www.frys.com/product/6444892#detailed

DDR3 6GB (3x2GB) 1600MHz C9 TRI Channel, Kingston HyperX KHX1600C9D3K3/6GX 
$35.00 Rebate


----------



## fastdude

http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials...TA-II+Solid+State+Hard+Drive+?productId=42530

Kingston SSDnow 64GB for £76


----------



## Shane

fastdude said:


> http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials...TA-II+Solid+State+Hard+Drive+?productId=42530
> 
> Kingston SSDnow 64GB for £76



Not bad,Im waiting for the Ocz Vertex 2 60Gb drives to gown a bit more so i can get another for Raid 0. 

Keep us informed with the latest dealzzz


----------



## fastdude

Nevakonaza said:


> Not bad,Im waiting for the Ocz Vertex 2 60Gb drives to gown a bit more so i can get another for Raid 0.
> 
> Keep us informed with the latest dealzzz



Hmm, I will tryzzzzzzzz.

The 25nm ones are in stock at overclockers.


----------



## Shane

fastdude said:


> Hmm, I will tryzzzzzzzz.
> 
> The 25nm ones are in stock at overclockers.



Overclockers are overpriced,Ebuyer do the same thing for around £3-4 less and thats with free delivery.

I find that the overpriced delivery is what lets Overclockers down all the time,Thats why i never shop with them.


----------



## fastdude

Nevakonaza said:


> Overclockers are overpriced,Ebuyer do the same thing for around £3-4 less and thats with free delivery.
> 
> I find that the overpriced delivery is what lets Overclockers down all the time,Thats why i never shop with them.



Hmm I know generally they are but I thought they were the only place where they had them in stock 

Scan are pretty good, though their shipping sucks too, kind of kills the deal, also the VAT rise has added a few quid to lots of components, altogether that makes the parts i was planning to order off them about £20 more, which is bad if you're on a tight budget. eBuyer's prices are pretty middle-of-the-road AFAIK, best bit is free shipping

I use amazon for non-core parts like HDD, Optical, PSU etc
and maybe pop into novatech for something cheap cos i've got a store about 2 miles from where I live

@Overclockers
The cheap Corsair RAM for even cheaper


----------



## fastdude

MSI TwinFrozr II HD5850 1GB - UK - £135

http://overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-103-MS


----------



## CrayonMuncher

this seems to be a pretty good deal

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371015

Antec EarthWatts EA650 650W $58.99 with free shipping


----------



## Jet

If you are into Dropbox--1GB free through Dropquest. Just follow the walkthroughs online!


----------



## Calibretto

Jet said:


> If you are into Dropbox--1GB free through Dropquest. Just follow the walkthroughs online!



+1 for the walkthroughs! Got my 1GB!


----------



## Benny Boy

These end 23:59 1/19

Need a monitor? 23.6"-LED-Speakers. $160 after code/rebate/shipping. EMCKJJB66
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236112&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL011811&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL011811-_-EMC-011811-Index-_-LCDMonitors-_-24236112-L0C

SSD? $89.99 After $25.00 MIR
OCZ Agility 2 OCZSSD2-2AGTE60G 2.5" 60GB SATA II MLC Internal Solid State Drive


----------



## fastdude

G.Skill RipJawsX 1600MHz CL7 for under £50


----------



## Shane

fastdude said:


> G.Skill RipJawsX 1600MHz CL7 for under £50



BBC Iplayer? 

I think you mean this
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-056-GS

Those are very good for under £50.


----------



## fastdude

Nevakonaza said:


> BBC Iplayer?
> 
> I think you mean this
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-056-GS
> 
> Those are very good for under £50.



Yes 

I'm so careless with copy + pasting


----------



## fastdude

http://overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-103-MS

MSI ATI HD 5850, TwinFrozr overclocked - £129


----------



## Benny Boy

Newegg eblast has good deals on RAM right now. 15% off any desktop memory w/code + another code for the individual kits.


----------



## G25r8cer

Since when did ram get so cheap? Not even 1yr ago I paid $90 for my 2x2gb of ddr3


----------



## fastdude

G25r8cer said:


> Since when did ram get so cheap? Not even 1yr ago I paid $90 for my 2x2gb of ddr3



I know, it's as cheap as chips ATM. 4GB of 1600MHz DDR3 would have cost me £100 6 months ago. I bought the same kit for 35


----------



## Benny Boy

$100. Shell Shocker till 10:00am pst
Crucial RealSSD C300 CTFDDAC064MAG-1G1 2.5" 64GB SATA III


----------



## fastdude

Benny Boy said:


> $100. Shell Shocker till 10:00am pst
> Crucial RealSSD C300 CTFDDAC064MAG-1G1 2.5" 64GB SATA III



Argh if only Newegg shipped to UK, that's £60!


----------



## Shane

fastdude said:


> Argh if only Newegg shipped to UK, that's £60!



Just shows how much we are ripped off


----------



## SslagleZ28

Nevakonaza said:


> Just shows how much we are ripped off



how much is that in the UK?


----------



## fastdude

SslagleZ28 said:


> how much is that in the UK?



Best price AFAIK: 
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/64gb...-sata3-6gbps-25-ssd-read-355mb-s-write-70mb-s


----------



## SslagleZ28

fastdude said:


> Best price AFAIK:
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/64gb...-sata3-6gbps-25-ssd-read-355mb-s-write-70mb-s



wow $152.00 thats insane


----------



## G25r8cer

SslagleZ28 said:


> wow $152.00 thats insane



Look at the write speeds on that drive though


----------



## SslagleZ28

G25r8cer said:


> Look at the write speeds on that drive though



no no i mean that we can get here in the US for $100 and in the UK the cheapest they can get it for is $152


----------



## voyagerfan99

XFX HD6870 1GB
$199 after $40 MIR
Ends 1/31/11
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150506


----------



## zombine210

Benny Boy said:


> $100. Shell Shocker till 10:00am pst
> Crucial RealSSD C300 CTFDDAC064MAG-1G1 2.5" 64GB SATA III






voyagerfan99 said:


> XFX HD6870 1GB
> $199 after $40 MIR
> Ends 1/31/11
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150506



i am totally not getting these in my inbox and newegg spams me at least twice a week. how do  you find these?


----------



## SslagleZ28

zombine210 said:


> i am totally not getting these in my inbox and newegg spams me at least twice a week. how do  you find these?



prolly the daily shocker... you can set it up to give you text messages every morning,, thats that i did


----------



## voyagerfan99

I've been checking on the price of the card I posted, and just noticed today it dipped under $200.


----------



## Shane

*Saitek V1 Gaming Mouse Delivered £6.79 *
http://www.gamegears.co.uk/pc-c3/pc-accessories-c53/saitek-saitek-v1-gaming-mouse-pc-p2839

*Just Cause 2 / PC £4.99 Delivered*
http://www.thegamecollection.net/just-cause-2-pc-p-3265.html


----------



## fastdude

MSI N460GTX Twin Frozr II SOC GeForce GTX 460 768MB - $125 after MIR
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...519&cm_re=GTX460_768MB-_-14-127-519-_-Product
Free Just Cause 2 and Mafia II coupons worth $60

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...058&cm_re=GTX460_768MB-_-14-162-058-_-Product
Galaxy GTX460 768MB, $105 after MIR, free just cause 2 coupon + mafia II


----------



## SslagleZ28

IF anyone needs some beast of a rad fan... 92mm 103cfm Delta $9.99

http://www.svc.com/gfb0912shg.html


----------



## Drenlin

SslagleZ28 said:


> IF anyone needs some beast of a rad fan... 92mm 103cfm Delta $9.99
> 
> http://www.svc.com/gfb0912shg.html



I think you've got the wrong link up? That one goes to a leaf blower...


----------



## SslagleZ28

Drenlin said:


> I think you've got the wrong link up? That one goes to a leaf blower...



lol htas def what it is too.  I've though about getting some of these just to have around :good:


----------



## fastdude

Asus GTX480 
http://overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-222-AS

£195


----------



## SslagleZ28

XFX 850 Black Edition $89.99 after rebates

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ction-_-cables-_-na-_-na&Item=N82E16817207001


----------



## fastdude

http://overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-240-AS

Asus HD6870 OC for £162


----------



## Benny Boy

Eblast:

OCZ Vertex 2 OCZSSD3-2VTX120G 3.5" 120GB SATA II MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
$177.
 15% off all memory (again)


----------



## Shane

Heres an oppertunity for those on a low budget to get their hands on an SSD,I know its rather small....but its enough for Windows which is what you will want it for anyway. 

*OCZ 32GB Onyx SSD 2.5" SATA-II - Read 125MB/s, Write 70MB/s 15000 IOPS*
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/199805

*£40* 

OR

*OCZ 60GB Vertex 2E SSD 2.5" SATA-II Read = 285MB/s, Write = 275MB/s*
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/225415

*£89.*

Im loving the 60gb ssd price,Im hoping it goes down some more because i plan to do some Raid 0 sometime.


----------



## fastdude

http://overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-152-MS

MSI P67-C45 for <£85


----------



## Shane

Wicked prices on ram atm.


*OCZ Intel Extreme XMP 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 10666C7 1333MHz Low Voltage Dual-Channel Kit (OCZ3X1333LV4GK) [OCZ3X1333LV4GK]*
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showp...tm_source=newsletter20110202&utm_medium=email
£29.99

*OCZ Intel Extreme XMP 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 12800C8 1600MHz Low Voltage Dual Channel Kit (OCZ3X1600LV4GK) [OCZ3X1600LV4GK]*
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showp...tm_source=newsletter20110202&utm_medium=email
£35

I heard OCZ DDR3 line were not all that great though ,Still a good deal though imo...


----------



## Shane

*AMD Phenom II X2 555 3.2GHz Black Edition Socket AM3 6MB 80W*

http://www.dabs.com/products/amd-ph...on-socket-am3-6mb-80w-6NCH.html?refs=51070000
£68.50

Not bad price at all,I should say its possible to unlock the extra cores aswell if you have a decent mobo.


----------



## fastdude

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.597411

$60 off, shame the card isn't awesome, still a great deal though. You could sell the card for more than $40, you could make a profit.,


----------



## Shane

Half Life 2-Ep.2 £1.49 on steam!


----------



## Shane

20% off code on games at Tesco Entertainment!

20offgames-1


----------



## fastdude

http://overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-222-OC

Really, I know OCZ RAM isn't considered the best, but with lifetime warranty, CAS8, 1600MHz with cool looking heatspreaders this is an awesome deal for under £28 !!!


----------



## fastdude

http://www.shop.bt.com/products/sap...70-hd-775mhz-512mb-pci-express-hdmi-6KQH.html

HD5670 for less than £55


----------



## Shane

fastdude said:


> http://overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-222-OC
> 
> Really, I know OCZ RAM isn't considered the best, but with lifetime warranty, CAS8, 1600MHz with cool looking heatspreaders this is an awesome deal for under £28 !!!



That soon went up, £36 now ...still not bad though.


----------



## Mark4_4

all of these are really usefull  great thread!


----------



## fastdude

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-222-AS

Asus GTX480 w/Farcry 2

£194


----------



## Shane

Thats a good deal!


----------



## Aastii

Play.com have crap loads of stuff on offer for £5, DVD's, music, box sets, electronics, games, alot of which are some awesome PC ones, FO3 + expansions, stalker, Batman: Arkham Asylum:

http://www.play.com/Search.html?searchstring=f1v3p0und20n1y&searchtype=allproducts&searchsource=2

I've just got myself some Sennheiser earphones from there, and looking into getting Borderlands, can't go wrong for a fiver


----------



## linkin

Prolimatech Mega Shadow Deluxe for $59 (AU)

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=12514

postage is about $12, not bad for that cooler! think I'll be buying one


----------



## Benny Boy

Free Kaspersky 2011(rebate)this week.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832355021


----------



## Aastii

Benny Boy said:


> Free Kaspersky 2011(rebate)this week.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832355021



lasted a long time didn't it


----------



## Benny Boy

Aastii said:


> lasted a long time didn't it


lmbo lol
Too fast for me, tried to hawk 2 licenses before I financed it.

$50
G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM


----------



## ScottALot

Hot as all hell: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...158081&cm_sp=DailyDeal-_-26-158-081-_-Product


----------



## fastdude

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/...460fermiseries/N460GTX-SECYCLONE1GD5OCMD.html

For once Novatech have a good deal

GTX4601GB OC for under £130


----------



## Shane

Zavvi are having a 80% off clearout monday!

Some prices are already dropped right down.

*Kane and Lynch 2: Dog Days (Limited Edition) *£3.85
http://www.zavvi.com/games/platforms/pc/kane-and-lynch-2-dog-days-limited-edition/10072231.html

Its £15 on steam,and thats just for the standard version....not the limited edition like above!
Just got me a copy!


*Medal of Honor (Pc)* £9.85
http://www.zavvi.com/games/platforms/pc/medal-of-honor/10071613.html

*Mafia II * £7.85
http://www.zavvi.com/games/platforms/pc/mafia-ii-2/10219553.html


----------



## Benny Boy

Apache RC $27


also XFX: 650w Mod. + 5870 = $229


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Nevakonaza said:


> Zavvi are having a 80% off clearout monday!
> 
> Some prices are already dropped right down.
> 
> *Kane and Lynch 2: Dog Days (Limited Edition) *£3.85
> http://www.zavvi.com/games/platforms/pc/kane-and-lynch-2-dog-days-limited-edition/10072231.html
> 
> Its £15 on steam,and thats just for the standard version....not the limited edition like above!
> Just got me a copy!
> 
> 
> *Medal of Honor (Pc)* £9.85
> http://www.zavvi.com/games/platforms/pc/medal-of-honor/10071613.html
> 
> *Mafia II * £7.85
> http://www.zavvi.com/games/platforms/pc/mafia-ii-2/10219553.html




sweet think i shall invest in MoH, had it for xbox and enjoyed it


----------



## fastdude

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-194-XF

UK
HD6950 (OC) for £185


----------



## ZachSand

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...C-033111-Index-_-DesktopMemory-_-20231428-L0B

G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)
$74.99


----------



## fastdude

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-258-SP


----------



## Benny Boy

MSI N570GTX-M2D12D5 GeForce GTX 570 (Fermi) 1280MB 320-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card 

Code: MSI334 for another $40 off.


----------



## fastdude

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-258-SP
HD5830 Sapphire extreme this time under £80


----------



## Shane

Radeon 6950 1024MB + 3 games bundle £167.99
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showp...tm_source=newsletter20110427&utm_medium=email

Beast of a card for the price!


----------



## fastdude

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-259-SP
HD5850 £107.99


----------



## fastdude

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-258-SP#

omg, HD5830 for ~£70/$100USD


----------



## Shane

*OCZ Agility 3 60GB*
- Maximum Read: 525MB/sec
- Maximum Write: 475MB/sec

£101.99 inc VAT 

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showp...tm_source=newsletter20110518&utm_medium=email

Very good deal!


----------



## Shane

Agility 3 again £98.99
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HD-075-OC

Really good value!


----------



## claptonman

New Gigabyte AM3+ board. 990x with RAM speed 1866 stock - $149.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128510

Gonna get this in my bulldozer build.


----------



## NyxCharon

Don't know why no one has mentioned it, but Steam has been having a huge sale, and the daily deals have been real good so far. If you want a developer pack, now's the time to get it.


----------



## mihir

NyxCharon said:


> Don't know why no one has mentioned it, but Steam has been having a huge sale, and the daily deals have been real good so far. If you want a developer pack, now's the time to get it.



Are these deals worldwide or country wide?


----------



## 1337dingo

world


----------



## Shane

GeForce GTX 460 OC 1024MB - £109.99 inc VAT 

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showp...tm_source=newsletter20110706&utm_medium=email

Two of those in SLI would be wicked.


----------



## Shane

OCZ 30GB Agility SSD - 2.5" SATA-II - Read 185MB/s Write 100MB/s

£44.99

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/167827


----------



## Shane

Sapphire HD 5670 512MB GDDR5 PCIE - £48.59 @ Amazon

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0032W414O/ref=nosim/?tag=hotukdeals-21

Very good card for this budget.


----------



## fastdude

Nevakonaza said:


> Sapphire HD 5670 512MB GDDR5 PCIE - £48.59 @ Amazon
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0032W414O/ref=nosim/?tag=hotukdeals-21
> 
> Very good card for this budget.



Same card £20 cheaper than when I got mine 

Here's a GTX460 1GB OC for less than £100
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-140-OK


----------



## claptonman

There's a shell shocker deal coming up for this SSD:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148441

Used to be $117, not sure how much it will be. Suppose to start at 1pm PDT. 415 mb/s read speed!


----------



## claptonman

Eh, only $100. Not that good of a deal.


----------



## mtb211

*Great RAM Deal on Newegg*

I thought this was a great deal

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...33144&cm_sp=DailyDeal-_-20-233-144-_-Homepage


Newegg deal of the day


----------



## claptonman

Hmm... that is a good deal, but my MoBo I'm eyeing supports 1866, so I'm set on that. Only a $30 difference.


----------



## Aastii

Unless you are selling the memory or wanting to buy them from someone, this is the wrong section. Deals should go here

http://www.computerforum.com/63001-hot-deals-59.html#post1657528


----------



## johnb35

mtb211 said:


> I thought this was a great deal
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...33144&cm_sp=DailyDeal-_-20-233-144-_-Homepage
> 
> 
> Newegg deal of the day





claptonman said:


> Hmm... that is a good deal, but my MoBo I'm eyeing supports 1866, so I'm set on that. Only a $30 difference.





Aastii said:


> Unless you are selling the memory or wanting to buy them from someone, this is the wrong section. Deals should go here
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/63001-hot-deals-59.html#post1657528



Moved to the appropriate thread.


----------



## bomberboysk

Amazon Kindle 3G/Wifi with Special offers ($139), and Amazon Kindle 3G/Wifi ($189) come with a $30 Best Buy gift card if you buy one at Best Buy until the 30th of this month. If you live in a state where Amazon charges sales tax, or a state where the sales tax is relatively low, pretty good deal.


----------



## mihir

8Gb of DDR3 1600MHz for $35 after rebate
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220484


----------



## Benny Boy

60GB boot drive $70 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...1311-_-EMC-091311-Index-_-SSD-_-20233188-L06C


----------



## CrayonMuncher

http://www.techspot.com/news/45523-...t-belkincom-through-the-end-of-the-month.html

Basically if you buy anything from belkin this may be of interest.


----------



## Benny Boy

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-092211-Index-_-PowerSupplies-_-17703026-L07A


----------



## claptonman

Benny Boy said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-092211-Index-_-PowerSupplies-_-17703026-L07A



Damn it, I was gonna get that one when I ordered last week, but the Corsair TX650 was a little cheaper... Damn it.


----------



## Machin3

For those w/ Micro Center near by, here's an amazing deal on the i7 960:

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0330706

That's a $300+ cpu.


----------



## ScottALot

http://dazmode.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=102_105&products_id=881


----------



## fastdude

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-310-CS

£75.98 for £16GB of dual channel (or quad when the architecture is out) DDR3 1600 Corsair Vengeance RAM

EDIT: This time last year that was what you'd be paying for 4GB!


----------



## Shane

8GB of 1600Mhz ram for £29.99!
http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials...z+Dual+Channel+Kit+-+E30122B+?productId=46920


----------



## jonnyp11

i love how you're excited about that price, plug that into google followed by "to usd," then check newegg.com, that's our normal price, actually a little more, about same as the black corsair vengences.


----------



## Shane

jonnyp11 said:


> i love how you're excited about that price, plug that into google followed by "to usd," then check newegg.com, that's our normal price, actually a little more, about same as the black corsair vengences.



Ah they put up the price now,was £29.99 last night!


----------



## claptonman

I think he was talking about the 29.99. The same specs of 8GB of 1600 RAM is around that price. 29.99 pounds = $48

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...6127 600006069 600000261&IsNodeId=1&name=1.5V

Even with stock voltage of 1.5.


----------



## Benny Boy

*XIGMATEK Intel Core i7 compatible Dark Knight-S1283V REV.W with ACK-I5361 120mm Long Life Bearing CPU Cooler I7 i5 775 1155 and AMD compatible*

$9 shipped. After code and mir.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233029&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL110811&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL110811-_-EMC-110811-Index-_-CPUFansHeatsinks-_-35233029-L07C


----------



## fastdude

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-112-KS

Under £65 for 16GB of non-generic 1600MHz DDR3! Drool


----------



## fastdude

http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials...l+kit++-+KHX1600C9D3B1K2/8GX+?productId=47166

16GB of RAM has gone under £50.... 4GB for about £15. Shame about the HDD prices though :/


----------



## danthrax

For those of you with a MicroCenter, I saw a Black Friday ad for a i5 2500k for $149.99 in-store only!!


----------



## Blandnuts

XIGMATEK Gaia SD1283 120mm Long Life Bearing CPU Cooler bracket included LGA 2011 i7 i5 775 1155 AMD and dual fan push pull compatible

$4.99 after mir

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...2211-Index-_-CPUFansHeatsinks-_-35233082-L02D


----------



## Troncoso

I'm surprised you guys aren't posting any good deals for Black Friday. If anyone needs some good webhosting, Host Gator is doing a half off special. Some really good prices:

Check it out

The offer only lasts 24 hours, so if you ever wanted to own a website, this is probably the cheapest hosting you'll get.


----------



## Shane

Skyrim brand new for £19.99 instore at Gamestation (UK),Not sure if its the same for all Gamestations across the country though.


----------



## linkin

http://www.amazon.com/Technica-ATH-...ef=sr_1_1?s=aht&ie=UTF8&qid=1325013291&sr=1-1

AD700's + Zalman clip on mic + Xonar DG for $144.64

Bargain


----------



## linkin

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=19079

This is *totally* a good deal


----------



## claptonman

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130610

EMCNJJN24 - $20 off if you're a e-blast insider, and with a $20 MIR, it comes to $210.


----------



## claptonman

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233206

$120 SATA III SSD for $120 after rebate.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Lian-Li PC-K58. Same case as the PC-K62 except it isn't painted and doesn't have the two 140MM top fans. Still a great price, and it's going to be the shell shocker later today (It's already $79 so it'll be less than that with free shipping)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112238


----------



## claptonman

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103065

$20 Coolermaster 212+, free shipping, promo code EMCNJJC55


----------



## Shane

Logitech G15 £39.99

http://www.logitech.com/en-gb/special-offers/devices/3498


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Logitech G15 £39.99
> 
> http://www.logitech.com/en-gb/special-offers/devices/3498



Damn!!! Just got myself one, what a steal especially when it comes with free earphones (which I probably won't end up using)


----------



## trewyn15

Nevakonaza said:


> Logitech G15 £39.99
> 
> http://www.logitech.com/en-gb/special-offers/devices/3498



maybe its because I'm on my touchpad but I can't get the link to work

EDIT: Nevermind, got it to work!


----------



## Shane

*LOGITECH X-530 5.1 PC Speakers5.1 SPEAKER SYSTEM £39.99*

http://www.comet.co.uk/p/PC-Speakers/buy-LOGITECH-X-530-5.1-PC-Speakers-PC-Speaker/338664?_$ja=tsid:8361|prd:47868&awc=157_1327424502_22a9426242a2009a304227fe13eca754


----------



## Shane

*ASUS ENGTX560Ti 1GB* £148.99

http://www.dixons.co.uk/gbuk/asus-e...160627-pdt.html?intcmpid=display~RR~~11160627


----------



## linkin

Powercolor Radeon HD 6850 1GB - $139 AU

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=18269


----------



## skidude

Diablo III Pre-Order

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832133072

Enter EMCNFJC22 at the checkout and you'll get $10 off. Only for the next ~40 hours after this posting.

See also:

http://promotions.newegg.com/NEemai...C-IGNEFL041712-_-EMC-041712-Index-_-E0-_-Game


----------



## jonnyp11

i tried that when i got home and it said that the deal had expired or something, like they had a limited number, they might's just run out'a their allotted copies of the game maybe, idk.


----------



## skidude

Weird, it didn't mention anything about a limit other than the time. Ordered mine yesterday morning shortly after I posted here and it was fine.


----------



## Shane

GTX 560 1GB £126.99

http://www.ebuyer.com/291434-gainwa...a-dvi-hdmi-pci-e-graphics-card-426018336-2395

Not bad imo even if its the non TI version,two of these in SLI would be cheap and cheerful.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Newegg 48 hour sale


----------



## johnb35

MyCattMaxx said:


> Newegg 48 hour sale



I'm gonna have to order me a couple to have in stock.

Thanks.


----------



## Shane

*Sandisk Ultra SSD 60GB 2.5" SATA-2 Solid State Hard Drive*
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HD-004-SD

- Upto 280MB/sec Read performance
- Upto 270MB/sec Write performance

£42 :good:


----------



## Ankur

Valid in India
http://www.flipkart.com/mass-effect...gg--&ref=4a1dfd0a-d04a-4bd8-a164-f791df5ace82

Mass Effect 3 10% off Rs. 1169 i.e USD 23$

Smoking deal
Max Payne 3 pre order PC for 20$ i.e Rs. 1000

http://www.flipkart.com/max-payne-3...0Q--&ref=851b1e20-63b2-4ef2-88a3-5635116dde40


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Nevakonaza said:


> *Sandisk Ultra SSD 60GB 2.5" SATA-2 Solid State Hard Drive*
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HD-004-SD
> 
> - Upto 280MB/sec Read performance
> - Upto 270MB/sec Write performance
> 
> £42 :good:



:O Want !!!!


EDIT: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showp...tter=consumer_general/2012_cw20/bottomteaser3

HD 6850 84 quid


----------



## claptonman

The thermaltake Nvidia edition is going on sale at 3PM PDT.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133100


----------



## WeatherMan

128GB Samsung 830 Basic Kit SSD

£79.99

http://www.dabs.com/products/samsung-128gb-830-series-sata-6gb-s-2-5--ssd-basic-kit-819N.html

Offer expires 10:00AM GMT 12th June.

Picking one up tomorrow morning for my new build! :good:


----------



## FuryRosewood

microcenter has the socket 2011 core i7 3820 for 229.99 vs the newegg price of 299.99, thru the 17th at least, also some usb 3.0 flash drives as well, i personally know the 16 gig drive is freaky fast


----------



## jonnyp11

FuryRosewood said:


> microcenter has the socket 2011 core i7 3820 for 229.99 vs the newegg price of 299.99, thru the 17th at least, also some usb 3.0 flash drives as well, i personally know the 16 gig drive is freaky fast



don't forget the 3570k for 190 or 2500k for 170 then when purchased with certain chipsets they are 50 off extra and their mobos are the same price as newegg +/-~10


----------



## jonnyp11

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004Z0S6SO..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0HGZBV0F842R8BWJCJBW

these things are so cheap compared to a few months ago

and tomorrow is supposed to be a gamers paradise for the daily sale thing.


----------



## claptonman

3570k is cheaper than a 2500k right now on newegg with promo code. $215.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...16504&cm_sp=DailyDeal-_-19-116-504-_-Homepage


----------



## Benny Boy

Don't remember seeing a SSD of such reliability @ 120gb for $80.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820239045


----------



## SophieT

Already sold out unfortunately. 

Newegg is going to be the death of my wallet


----------



## Benny Boy

SophieT said:


> Already sold out unfortunately.
> 
> Newegg is going to be the death of my wallet


lol. Yep, they went fast.


----------



## jjpp

Amazon has the Cooler Master NotePal U2 Laptop Cooling Pad for up to 17'' laptops for $12.99. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...e=390957&creativeASIN=B002NU5V4A&linkCode=as2

This is an extremely good price for a very good cooling pad that has great reviews on Amazon. This is the lowest price I have ever seen without a rebate.


----------



## jjpp

Share this hot slick deals.

Kindle 6" WiFi eReader w/ Special Offers for $79 - 40% off promotion code KINDLE40 = $47.40 with your Amazon Rewards Visa Card.
Promotion code also works on Kindle Accessories and 6" version w/o Special Offers. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=390957&tag=sli_ck-20&creativeASIN=B0051QVESA

If you are in the market for a basic Kindle and have an Amazon Visa, the deal is pretty slick considering you can get the Kindle with Special Offers for $47.40 (reg. $79) and regular Kindle for $65.40 (reg. $109)


----------



## johnb35

Shell shocker.  Gskill cl8 memory for $12 off.  Just picked me up a set since one of my corsair vengeance sticks took a crap on me.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231445


----------



## claptonman

johnb35 said:


> Shell shocker.  Gskill cl8 memory for $12 off.  Just picked me up a set since one of my corsair vengeance sticks took a crap on me.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231445



Dang it, that's why you didn't buy my exact set. 

128GB M4 SSD for $80:

http://www.buy.com/prod/crucial-m4-128gb-2-5-sata-iii-solid-state-drive-ssd/221150373.html?len=&&

Go to this site and click the 'redeem coupon.' $5 off. Only works with a new account, so you can just make a new one if you want:

http://www.buy.com/retail/coupon.asp?prid=89873147&&


----------



## claptonman

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130782

670 for $368 till the 21st.


----------



## jjpp

Whatever your memory needs, enjoy Amazon.com’s lowest prices ever on SanDisk, today only.

Sandisk memory from $16
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.ht...creative=390957&docId=1000816791&linkCode=ur2


----------



## claptonman

Really good case for $100.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352017


----------



## Benny Boy

Vertex 4 128GB $80 today.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...519&isNodeId=1&Description=vertex+4&x=31&y=30


----------



## claptonman

Benny Boy said:


> Vertex 4 128GB $80 today.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...519&isNodeId=1&Description=vertex+4&x=31&y=30



They are getting crazy cheap. I got a 128GB Crucial M4 for my roommate's birthday for $75.


----------



## Benny Boy

claptonman said:


> They are getting crazy cheap. I got a 128GB Crucial M4 for my roommate's birthday for $75.


HDD's prices seem to be dropping some too. F3 1TB looks to be $70 @ NE now.


----------



## Benny Boy

Free 8GB GSkill 1600 w/ Z77 boards.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...MC-IGNEFL090712-_-EMC-090712-Index-_-MB-_-L0J


----------



## jonnyp11

Benny Boy said:


> Free 8GB GSkill 1600 w/ Z77 boards.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...MC-IGNEFL090712-_-EMC-090712-Index-_-MB-_-L0J



some ASRocks like this one come with a free agility 3 60gb

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157296


----------



## jonnyp11

http://1saleaday.com/wireless/

http://1saleaday.com/main/

cheapest 27 on  newegg is a viewsonic for 250 so that seems like a great deal.

EDIT: just noticed it's a refurb, still no0t a bad deal i guess.


----------



## jonnyp11

http://www.greenmangaming.com/

good prices on games already, but they got a 20% off (one use on one game)

GMG20-27J4Z-8NXHO

signed up for the newsletter a sec ago for future vouchers, like this site a lot already since all the games seem to be steam voucher codes


----------



## jonnyp11

http://1saleaday.com/main/

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826249035

wish i had the money, well enough to waste on this instead of games and stuffs


----------



## Aastii

As it is a sticky, you can just edit your latest post, it will stay at/ near the top regardless


----------



## jonnyp11

Aastii said:


> As it is a sticky, you can just edit your latest post, it will stay at/ near the top regardless



but then you'll have a deal only open today on a post from 5 weeks ago, doing a new post makes the thread bold so you actually see it and check it


----------



## Aastii

People check regardless, just because people don't always post doesn't mean they aren't watching the thread. People also get the bug where posts are seen as read, they don't stop checking threads though just because the forum says they are read


----------



## alexjb

http://www.simplygames.com/Chart/PC/ very cheap games for UK people, I bought Ghost Recon Future Soldier and they sent me the signature edition, only took 2 days to arrive, bargain for £8.99 including first class postage


----------



## wolfeking

3570k for $50 off.  

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2373004


----------



## wolfeking

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817116014

$60 for a NZXT modular 650 watt PSU.


----------



## claptonman

$360 for a GHZ edition 7970.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814129265


----------



## jonnyp11

claptonman said:


> $360 for a GHZ edition 7970.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814129265



it's a good deal but it's not a GHz edition, half the performance of the GHz comes from the 6GHz memory speed, that has 5.6 iirc, just a well overclocked version, but still a great deal (although idk about the brand)


----------



## spirit

7850 + 5 games for £137 from Novatech! http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/...aphicscards/amdhd7850series/fx-785a-znfc.html


----------



## claptonman

jonnyp11 said:


> it's a good deal but it's not a GHz edition, half the performance of the GHz comes from the 6GHz memory speed, that has 5.6 iirc, just a well overclocked version, but still a great deal (although idk about the brand)



A quick overclock bump would bring it to 1500mhz. And I doubt the performance would gain that much.


----------



## jonnyp11

claptonman said:


> A quick overclock bump would bring it to 1500mhz. And I doubt the performance would gain that much.



check the benches and actually there's a sapphire 7970 OC with the same or better specs.

Doubt there's a difference in the chip itself though, seems like it might have a slightly better cooler but is just a highly overclocked version

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...02-997^14-102-997-TS,14-202-001^14-202-001-TS

and really the performance bump isn't that much but it's enough to make it tie with the 680 for less, while the 7970 is a little slower, and the cheapest real GHz comes with a 100mhz overclock, but for the money a 7970 then do your own overclock seems the way to go


----------



## Shane

Vice city £1.49 on steam,Awesome price for a awesome game!


----------



## SuperDuperMe

$40 off coolermaster keyboards using mass luminositys code, US, Mexico and Canada only, code is 400kmlc. Applies to all keyboards i believe but you may want to double check, cant argue with a mechanical keyboard for like $40  Shame its not in the UK


----------



## jonnyp11

link please


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Check on Facebook for mass luminosity, in work so can't provide link.


----------



## byteninja2

https://www.windowsupgradeoffer.com/en-US/
Windows 8 upgarde for $15!!! I am picking mine up now. Sience my PC is custom, like many of yours, I picked Other for brand and Custom Built for model.
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/buy?ocid=GA8_O_MSCOM_Prog_FPP_Null_Null
Half off this!


----------



## jonnyp11

http://1saleaday.com/main/

30 for 100 buck headset, cheapest i see online are like 80-90


----------



## jonnyp11

http://www.gamestop.com/pc/games/battlefield-3-premium-edition/103899

BF3 Premium (game and premium) for 40!!!!!!!


----------



## CrayonMuncher

This company is closing down, read on techspot ( I think it was techspot) that they are quite well known for their products, never used them being in the uk but it says its 75% off all stock:

http://www.dangerden.com/


----------



## byteninja2

Danger den is closing?! I was gonna buy a case from there some day!


----------



## NyxCharon

CrayonMuncher said:


> This company is closing down, read on techspot ( I think it was techspot) that they are quite well known for their products, never used them being in the uk but it says its 75% off all stock:
> 
> http://www.dangerden.com/



Little late on this. Still some good deals, but most of the good stuff has already been cleaned out.


----------



## fastdude

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-158-GL 
*16*GB of 1600MHz DDR3 with fancy LEDs for just over £10 :O


----------



## SuperDuperMe

fastdude said:


> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-158-GL
> *16*GB of 1600MHz DDR3 with fancy LEDs for just over £10 :O



Its £41 :/


----------



## jonnyp11

http://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/comments/12p7g4/free_redbox_game_rental_6_codes_per_mobile_number/

if you got a console and there's a game you just wanna play the campaign of it's good, otherwise doesn't matter.


----------



## Shane

*Bioshock free to download @ Gamefly!*

Bioshock is free to download at Gamefly as they're celebrating the client coming out of beta phase. 

http://www.gamefly.co.uk/Download-BioShock/5001055/


----------



## WeatherMan

mikeb2817 said:


> Its £41 :/



£10 to £41 to £59.99. Wtf!


----------



## Gooberman

Seagate Barracuda ST31000524AS 1TB 7200 RPM $49.99 for now!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148697


----------



## claptonman

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.aspx?sku=200121#

2500k, $99.99 in store. Wow.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

http://eu.battle.net/en/int?r=sc2 starcraft 2 - 20 euros.


----------



## JohnBakers




----------



## claptonman

Fast ram for cheap, cheap, cheap.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231460


----------



## FuryRosewood

https://www.getbuckyballs.com/ if you dont have em, can get a 125 set for 10 bucks with the promo code....wtg america, way to let the idiots win


----------



## Ankur

claptonman said:


> http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.aspx?sku=200121#
> 
> 2500k, $99.99 in store. Wow.


Looks $159.99 to me


----------



## jonnyp11

Ankur said:


> Looks $159.99 to me



Looks like a deal from almost a month ago to me


----------



## zombine210

Hitman Absolution sale on Amazon
PC std ed $20; activate on Steam.

http://www.amazon.com/Square-Enix-4...55794364&sr=8-1&keywords=hitman+absolution+pc


----------



## NyxCharon

Mechanical keyboard + cpu for $25.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.1149183.19-116-799


----------



## jonnyp11

NyxCharon said:


> Mechanical keyboard + cpu for $25.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.1149183.19-116-799



...i just ordered that keyboard for 70...guess what's getting returned, and was reviewed better other places, didnt think to check newegg

Actually that's sold out, jonny angry! Think i'll contact amazon and see if they can do some kind of discount refund thing.


----------



## jonnyp11

Little late but amazon had some lexar memory on sale today only, dad's getting a 128gb UDMA7 400x compact flash card for his d800 for 170 bucks


----------



## jonnyp11

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._mmc=EMC-GD011613-_-index-_-Item-_-17-151-102

40 off a seasonic 850w gold modular psu, 130-20 mail in


----------



## jonnyp11

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Index-_-HeadphonesAccessories-_-26106531-L04B

I love mine, good highs and mids and a punchy but not verwhelming low, could be a little better but for the price they are sick and very comfortable. Sorta wish they were the 10ft cable version, 4.5 is plenty but a little short sometimes, but 10 could be too much too


----------



## johnb35

Corsair tx650 v2 power supply - 69.99 with coupon code EMCXWVL24  Ends February 4th.  Plus a $20 rebate card.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139020

and the hx650 for $89.99 plus a $20 rebate card.  Ends Tomorrow.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139012


----------



## WeatherMan

Just found an amazing deal on a graphics card!

I may ask my mum to remortgage the house and pick 2 of them up 

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showp...s___AMD/ATI_HD______Series/GX-302-AS&pup_c=gs

Only $3805.17 + Delivery


----------



## wolfeking

The Mars III peaks its head.   lol.  In all reality, they are not worth the money. CF scaling is attrocious, and that aside multi GPU setups become diminishing returns at 2 cards, at 3 you're wasting money and at 4 you're compensating for other issues. 
Also, would not trust the chips to last any time with that much heat and power in such a small package.


----------



## Troncoso

Bootup05 said:


> Just found an amazing deal on a graphics card!
> 
> I may ask my mum to remortgage the house and pick 2 of them up
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showp...s___AMD/ATI_HD______Series/GX-302-AS&pup_c=gs
> 
> Only $3805.17 + Delivery



I really feel like this is a joke post....at least, I hope it is.


----------



## WeatherMan

Obviously 

Who would remortgage a house for a graphics card?


----------



## FuryRosewood

I seriously hope thats a joke


----------



## WeatherMan

If I had the cash I would probably jump on this, but seeing as I don't I feel I should post it here!

There's a guy on eBay selling a GTX480 for £85 + £7 delivery.

It comes with a waterblock installed but I'm sure after selling that on you would have more than enough money for an aftermarket cooler!

Huge performance for the price IMO. I know it's old and uses a lot of power and will run hot, but if your PSU is up to it, you've got the performance equivalent of say a GTX570 for quite a good deal 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nvidia-Ga...raphics_Video_TV_Cards_TW&hash=item2c6c0dcb96


----------



## fastdude

16GB of DDR3 1600Mhz in two sticks (albeit with 10-10-10-30 cas timings but who ever cared about those numbers ) for under £60! http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-132-KS


----------



## voyagerfan99

120GB Intel 520 SSD for $129. Good deal. I own the drive and it's an awesome performer :good:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...1213-_-EMC-021213-Index-_-SSD-_-20167093-L04B


----------



## jonnyp11

IDK why newegg keeps making them cheaper and cheaper, but anyone in need of good headphones needs to get the sennheiser hd428's on newegg. With a promo code they are currently 36 bucks, and i like them for the 50 I paid before christmas (not happy about that)


----------



## FuryRosewood

Mainly because im looking at getting a set of HD558s.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Refurbished ASUS RT-N56U router - $70
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...2913-Index-_-WirelessRouters-_-33320094-L015A
promo code: EMCXTVL59


----------



## voyagerfan99

Just Cause 2 is $3.74 on Steam right now.


----------



## WeatherMan

What?! 

Oh damn. I think I already have it


----------



## PCunicorn

Asus VS Series 238H-P, normally $200, on sale for $140 after promo code: EMCXPWW46 plus there is a $20 MIR which brings the price down to $120.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...EMC-061113-Index-_-LCDMonitors-_-24236175-L0E


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

WeatherMan said:


> What?! ...



That is EXACTLY what I thought when I took a look...at...THIS:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Microsoft-V...Development_DBMS_Software&hash=item4856445f34

That is...4000 freaking dollars for Visual Studio 2010...LOOOOOL!!! :gun:
When I saw that price I was like:


----------



## Mez

HD 7770 for $74, no rebates, no coupons, no catches.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Mez said:


> HD 7770 for $74, no rebates, no coupons, no catches.



It would be helpful to other members if you posted a link


----------



## CorruptHawkeyez

If someone would buy this for me I'd be willing to review it for them and let them know if they would want to get one for themselves or not....    hehe

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2013-Best-G...0905943892?pt=Desktop_PCs&hash=item460f645354


----------



## PCunicorn

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/clearance/ 
A CM Elite 120 Advanced for $20, a AMx/FMx cooler for $1, even the massive and expensive $350 Cosmos 2 for $175.
Probably all countries, not sure.


----------



## zeppelin04

CorruptHawkeyez said:


> If someone would buy this for me I'd be willing to review it for them and let them know if they would want to get one for themselves or not....    hehe
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2013-Best-G...0905943892?pt=Desktop_PCs&hash=item460f645354



Something about that seems like it might be a waste of money.  I could pay off most of my mortgage for that.


----------



## spirit

It's not really a 'hot deal' is it? More like a 'blatant rip off'.


----------



## PCunicorn

TBH, I don't think its to bad of a deal, maybe 30 percent more then what the seller spent?


----------



## spirit

PCunicorn said:


> TBH, I don't think its to bad of a deal, maybe 30 percent more then what the seller spent?



But who would pay 15 grand for a PC? Really? You can buy a decent new car for that! You could spend ten times less than that and still get a great rig to play your games on.


----------



## PCunicorn

Yeah true. But maybe some people have enough cash to burn


----------



## spirit

PCunicorn said:


> Yeah true. But maybe some people have enough cash to burn



I think you'd have to be a bit stupid to spend 15 grand on a personal computer. Or just really into bragging and showing off with stupid numbers.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

spirit said:


> It's not really a 'hot deal' is it? More like a 'blatant rip off'.


Looks like they found 4 suckers erm I mean buyers........


----------



## Thanatos

spirit said:


> I think you'd have to be a bit stupid to spend 15 grand on a personal computer. Or just really into bragging and showing off with stupid numbers.



Well, it'd be able to play games made 5 years from now or more, you know? 

You seem knowledgeable, how long do you think you could go with that machine until you couldn't play a game maxed out and get more than, let's say, 50 FPS? I mean, a game made 5 years from now... how much more graphics intensive do you think it will be? I guess that's what I'm getting at here.


----------



## PCunicorn

Probably more then 5 years. Get 2 3870x2s, and you'll be able to max out almost any game at 1080P, maybe not quite at 50FPS thogh. And those are from 2008. Also, found this for $500:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...alse&IsFeedbackTab=true#scrollFullInfo&cm_sp=


----------



## spirit

Thanatos said:


> Well, it'd be able to play games made 5 years from now or more, you know?
> 
> You seem knowledgeable, how long do you think you could go with that machine until you couldn't play a game maxed out and get more than, let's say, 50 FPS? I mean, a game made 5 years from now... how much more graphics intensive do you think it will be? I guess that's what I'm getting at here.



Yes, I am aware that with a system like that you are going to be able to play games for a long time yet. But it's still a rip off.

For a start, it's $15,000. Which is just ridiculous. You could spend half that ($7500) and still be able to max games for years and years to come. $7500 is still a lot to pay for a gaming PC however. You could spend £1500-2000 and still get a great gaming rig which will be able to max games for years to come. 

I think games will get more graphics intensive over the next five years, but that's not a good reason to go and spend 15 grand on a rig now. In five years time, the hardware will be stronger anyway and you won't be paying 15 grand for a PC which can max out the current games in 5 years time (not talking about today's games, I'm talking about games in 5 years time).

So really, this 15 grand system is just a rip off. You are paying the premium for lights and the novelty of being able to say 'I have four GTX Titans' (or however many it had). It's for people who like to show off. As Maxx basically pointed out, people who buy this are just stupid really.


----------



## PCunicorn

Back on topic...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146075
NZXT Source 210
$30 w/ free shipping


----------



## PCunicorn

D-Link Wireless N Router
http://3btech.net/ddi8030wibrr.html
$24, not sure about MSRP

as well as a

MSI P67 Motherboard
http://3btech.net/msip6coi711m.html
$30


----------



## PCunicorn

Corsair H80 Refurb-$40
http://www.frys.com/product/7356494


----------



## PCunicorn

Final Fanasty VII-$3 (steam redeemable)
http://shop.ubi.com/store/ubina/en_US/pd/ThemeID.8605600/productID.285183700/Final_Fantasy_VII.html

And this is a amazing deal on a 6 Core CPU. It scores almost 2 points higher then a 3770K in Cinebench. Of course, its on a dead socket.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/INTEL-XEON-...CHE-QPI-LGA1366-SLBZJ-IN-STOCK-/221289601533?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/INTEL-XEON-...366-/151125323916?pt=CPUs&hash=item232fc5708c

http://www.ebay.com/itm/INTEL-XEON-...ocessors&hash=item4613d56913&autorefresh=true


----------



## spirit

Grab an HD 7870 for 150 quid before they get taken off the shelves! http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/...phicscards/amdhd7870series/gv-r787oc-2gd.html (UK)


----------



## spirit

If you're in the UK and looking to buy a Z87 board, take a look at Novatech's latest deal on the Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD4H, with a FREE Cooler Master Seidon 120M liquid cooler!  (£149.99) 

http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/...pset/atxformfactor/ga-z87x-ud4hpluscm120.html

Definitely worth picking up with an i5 4670K or an i7 4770K so you can do some overclocking.


----------



## PCunicorn

https://www.humblebundle.com/store


----------



## beers

If you happen to live near one, Microcenter has the i7 4770K for $199.99 for the next few days.

This also still bundles with motherboard combos, so you can get something like the MSI Z87 for $64.99 when you buy them together.

http://www.microcenter.com/product/413248/Core_i7_4770K_35GHz_Socket_LGA_1150_Boxed_Processor


----------



## claptonman

beers said:


> If you happen to live near one, Microcenter has the i7 4770K for $199.99 for the next few days.
> 
> This also still bundles with motherboard combos, so you can get something like the MSI Z87 for $64.99 when you buy them together.
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/413248/Core_i7_4770K_35GHz_Socket_LGA_1150_Boxed_Processor



That's what I paid for my 4670k...


----------



## PCunicorn

beers said:


> If you happen to live near one, Microcenter has the i7 4770K for $199.99 for the next few days.
> 
> This also still bundles with motherboard combos, so you can get something like the MSI Z87 for $64.99 when you buy them together.
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/413248/Core_i7_4770K_35GHz_Socket_LGA_1150_Boxed_Processor



I just saw that. Awesome deal.


----------



## PCunicorn

http://promotions.newegg.com/NEemai...x-_-E0-_-PromoWord&et_cid=3211&et_rid=3063412
For those who haven't seen yet.


----------



## spirit

PCunicorn said:


> http://promotions.newegg.com/NEemai...x-_-E0-_-PromoWord&et_cid=3211&et_rid=3063412
> For those who haven't seen yet.



Cue the new threads on the forum from people asking what stuff to buy in Thanksgiving sales!


----------



## PCunicorn

Yeah. I am hoping to get the H236HL Bid for $130 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Samsung-840...-III-Internal-Solid-State-Drive-/370952084781


----------



## PCunicorn

http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/5/5179738/good-deal-dell-venue-8-pro-for-99-at-microsoft-stores
Dell Venue 8 Pro for $100 on Monday T MS Stores, $200 online

And damn, this entire forum feels so inactive... Nobody even posts in this thread


----------



## bomberboysk

American Express cardholders, shoprunner is now free for you (if you're not a current cardholder, the Blue series of cards are the way to go. Love the benefits on my Blue Sky Preferred):
https://www.americanexpress.com/us/content/shoprunner.html?intlink=USHP-MP2004-getstarted-Large

Nice for newegg orders


----------



## voyagerfan99

One month of Hulu Plus - $7.99 - $0.00 with promo code HULUNEW1M

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ndex-_-HLBarToolsAccessories-_-32417004-L012B


----------



## bomberboysk

Steelseries has a decent sale going. 

$30 off on the Apex
http://shop.steelseries.com/us/keyboards/steelseries-apex-gaming-keyboard.html

$35 off of the 7G
http://shop.steelseries.com/us/keyboards/steelseries-7g.html

$30 off on the 6Gv2
http://shop.steelseries.com/us/keyboards/steelseries-6gv2.html

And most of their mice are on sale:
http://shop.steelseries.com/us/mice.html


50" TV for free with an MSI GS70:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834152477


----------



## PCunicorn

Indie Gala
http://www.indiegala.com/


----------



## PCunicorn

http://www.gamestop.com/pc/games/to...7&sourceID=lw9MynSeamY-gyz5Nc1hYjYdEzrgSvv6hw
Tomb raider (2013) for $5


----------



## spirit

If you're in the UK and want a cheap 256GB SSD check out this Crucial MX100 for just £80 from Novatech! http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/...l/solidstate/240gbto400gb/ct256mx100ssd1.html

550MB/s read speeds are impressive, 330MB/s write speeds are a little slower than most of the other SSDs these days but this SSD is quite a bit cheaper than the competition, say the Samsung 840 EVO and some of the other ones on the market.


----------



## Shane

Good deal,I eventually want to get another 840 Evo for Raid0


----------



## ScottALot

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._mmc=EMC-GD071414-_-index-_-Item-_-20-226-372

$185 with code EXLEMC2393 or RMNSUMR10 ... not sure why they have two codes.


----------



## PCunicorn

massdrop.com

A group buy service. A great way to get a good deal on headphones or mechanical keyboards.


----------



## Aastii

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/19282/

Tropico 4 + all DLC 29p until 6PM BST Sunday. I am guessing it will be in US sale too at 99% off.

Probably an error so get it while you can!!


----------



## PCunicorn

PCunicorn said:


> massdrop.com
> 
> A group buy service. A great way to get a good deal on headphones or mechanical keyboards.





ScottALot said:


> Just discovered https://www.massdrop.com/ where you can get deals on items bought in bulk. They have mechanical keyboards, electronics, and there have been some movements to get computer hardware on there. Prices drop as more people buy the item and you can even commit to buy at a certain price.
> 
> You don't need an invite to join up, but there are refer-a-friend benefits. If you want to grab a referral, feel free to PM me.





But yeah I think it deserves two mentions. You can get really great deals on it. It seems to be mostly E-Cigarettes, Headphones, and Mechanical Keyboards but they have been adding more stuff like computer hardware as you said.


----------



## ScottALot

PCunicorn said:


> But yeah I think it deserves two mentions. You can get really great deals on it. It seems to be mostly E-Cigarettes, Headphones, and Mechanical Keyboards but they have been adding more stuff like computer hardware as you said.



Hahaha! Sorry bout that, I did a search of massdrop and nothing came up. Of course it's only two posts behind mine. 
Deleting duplicate post.


----------



## PCunicorn

gamestop.com/catalog/product/99684
Simcity for $6.


----------



## spirit

Gigabyte Radeon R9 280 3GB OC for just £150! (cheaper than a 2GB GTX 760!) http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/...icscards/amdr9280series/gv-r928wf3oc-3gd.html


----------



## ScottALot

http://www.neweggflash.com/product/...ngSoonBanner_B3D_MP3Player--_-NA-_-55-125-205

Sansa Clip 4GB MP3 player $26 (42% off)

Essentially, if your phone is too big to go running with, this thing is tiny as hell. Probably one of the best purchases I've made (owned one for a year and a half). Holds all the music you need, simple UI, and easy to navigate without looking at it (i.e. while running). I clip mine to my waistband, and it doesn't interfere at all.


----------



## PCunicorn

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...a&cm_sp=&AID=10440897&PID=3891137&SID=rewrite

Kaspersky 2015 for $5. There are some more AVs for the same price on Newegg but AV Test rates Kaspersky very highly, higher than anything else AFAIK.


----------



## ninjabubbles3

*Epic Deal*

So mad that I didnt wait for my new rig, this would have been an epic deal.

If anyone is going to buy a budget rig, this is the one to go with.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboBundleDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.2143814


----------



## Robert555

*Mouse Sale Staples*

I just got a new Logitech mouse.
Our Staples had them marked down from $29.99 to $19.99.
At checkout it was $14.95.
Maybe your Staples is doing the same.
You can never have enough mice!!!


----------



## spirit

Anybody in the UK looking for a relatively cheap but powerful GPU, grab yourself a Sapphire Radeon R9 280X 3GB for just £170! http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/...aphicscards/amdr9280xseries/11221-20-40g.html

£80 for an MSI Z97 Gaming3 motherboard is also pretty good: http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/...intelsocket1150/z97chipsetatx/z97gaming3.html :good:


----------



## Shane

You can get new *Plants Vs Zombies - Garden Warfare* on Humble origin for as little as $5,Plus a ton of other games.

https://www.humblebundle.com/

Set your price,give to charity!


----------



## C4C

Newegg has a GTX 960 for $190 if that's what you're looking for!

+ a bunch of other great deals and combos!

http://promotions.newegg.com/NEemai...ENTS&et_cid=18066&et_rid=11211884&et_p1=#core


----------



## C4C

Lol at that last deal... 

be quiet! PURE WINGS are $8.90 USD http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA68V21E0614&ignorebbr=1

be quiet! SILENT WINGS are $15.90 USD http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA68V21E0612&ignorebbr=1

DEAL ENDS TOMORROW JULY 16TH

I'm picking up 2 of those pure wings


----------



## Calin

60% off 3DMark, will be buying it tomorrow.
https://steamcommunity.com/app/223850


----------



## Intel_man

https://www.dealzon.com/ always show a bunch of good deals.


----------



## johnb35

Microcenter is currently running a sale on Windows 10 OEM 64 bit for $79.99.

http://www.microcenter.com/product/452013/Windows_10_Home_64-bit_OEM_DVD_-_English


----------



## Darren

johnb35 said:


> Microcenter is currently running a sale on Windows 10 OEM 64 bit for $79.99.
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/452013/Windows_10_Home_64-bit_OEM_DVD_-_English


It's only a matter of time before Windows is essentially free IMO. Basically is now with 7 and up keys activating it.


----------



## johnb35

Darren said:


> It's only a matter of time before Windows is essentially free IMO. Basically is now with 7 and up keys activating it.


Won't be free for new builds.  If thats the case, MS don't won't make any money. They've cut their profits by giving free upgrade to 10 if you have 7 or 8 as is.


----------



## OmniDyne

https://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboBundleDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.3745038

i5-8400 and low end Z370. Insane deal.


----------



## strollin

johnb35 said:


> Won't be free for new builds.  If thats the case, MS don't won't make any money. They've cut their profits by giving free upgrade to 10 if you have 7 or 8 as is.


I was debating with someone on another forum about this a couple of days ago.  They insist that Windows is FREE since during installation you are asked for a Product Key but you can click on "I don't have one" and it will install and work fine with only a watermark and no ability to change the desktop background.  I couldn't convince them that MS does not have a free version of Windows so I gave up.  You can't win against stupid.


----------



## OmniDyne

strollin said:


> I was debating with someone on another forum about this a couple of days ago.  They insist that Windows is FREE since during installation you are asked for a Product Key but you can click on "I don't have one" and it will install and work fine with only a watermark and no ability to change the desktop background.  I couldn't convince them that MS does not have a free version of Windows so I gave up.  You can't win against stupid.



I installed Windows 10 in I believe September of last year via USB through Microsoft's free download. When I installed Windows, it asked for the activation key. I selected 'skip for now', and haven't been asked for a key since.

I have no watermark, I receive all Windows updates and security updates, and have full functionality of the operating system.

From what I can tell, Windows 10 is free at this point. It does not seem like Microsoft is worried about enforcing product keys anymore, probably due to the ad revenue they receive from handing your personal information to third parties.

Not only that, third party sites that sell Windows keys have taken off, also probably having an affect on Microsoft's lack of enforcement concerning product keys.


----------



## strollin

OmniDyne said:


> I installed Windows 10 in I believe September of last year via USB through Microsoft's free download. When I installed Windows, it asked for the activation key. I selected 'skip for now', and haven't been asked for a key since.
> 
> I have no watermark, I receive all Windows updates and security updates, and have full functionality of the operating system.
> 
> From what I can tell, Windows 10 is free at this point. It does not seem like Microsoft is worried about enforcing product keys anymore, probably due to the ad revenue they receive from handing your personal information to third parties.
> 
> Not only that, third party sites that sell Windows keys have taken off, also probably having an affect on Microsoft's lack of enforcement concerning product keys.


Was this a "clean install" on a machine that NEVER had either Win 7 or Win 8 on it?  It's still possible to upgrade an existing Win 7 or Win 8 machine to Win 10 for free but in this instance we're referring to new builds where Win 10 is the first OS to be installed on the machine.


----------



## Agent Smith

PT Barnum is often misquoted as saying, "there's a sucker born every minute." But the saying stays true. With Win 10, Redmond has turned you into their little cash cow. There's another old saying that goes, "nothing in life is free." Why do you think m$ is pushing this OS and all of a sudden CPUs and what have you won't work with Win 7 or 8? It's like a smart device like a smart phone or tablet. It's a marketer's wet dream come true. There is so much analytics and a blatant privacy invasion it's unreal. Yet people are sheep it seems and just go with the flow. It's a damn dirty shame M$ went the route they did. It will be a cold day in hell, I mean Arctic cold before I use 10. I'm hopping for something better, and if not I'll use Linux as my every day OS and Winblows chuncks 10 for gaming only with the included hardware-based firewall blocking M$'s ASNs.

Anyway. Long live XP. LOL! No, I use 7. But XP was a fine OS.

Read Sig.


----------



## OmniDyne

strollin said:


> Was this a "clean install" on a machine that NEVER had either Win 7 or Win 8 on it?  It's still possible to upgrade an existing Win 7 or Win 8 machine to Win 10 for free but in this instance we're referring to new builds where Win 10 is the first OS to be installed on the machine.



It was a clean install on a new SSD.

Microsoft allows you to download the entire operating system online and install without a key, for free. 

It's been almost six months and I haven't been asked for a key.


----------



## johnb35

OmniDyne said:


> Microsoft allows you to download the entire operating system online and install without a key, for free.


If a fresh install on a new build then its only good for 30 days before activation is required.  If this system was previously upgraded from 7 or 8 then it was automatically activated after installation and will continue to activate after every fresh install on same system.


----------



## OmniDyne

johnb35 said:


> If a fresh install on a new build then its only good for 30 days before activation is required.  If this system was previously upgraded from 7 or 8 then it was automatically activated after installation and will continue to activate after every fresh install on same system.



The system wasn't previously upgraded from 7 or 8.

I downloaded Windows 10 onto a USB stick from Microsoft, installed directly onto the new SSD alone, and skipped activation.


----------



## OmniDyne

So I replaced my motherboard this morning (new processor and RAM), and Windows booted right up. It doesn't seem to care about the hardware changes.

I plan on reinstalling Windows tonight, but so far Windows does not seem to want to ask me for a product key lol.


----------



## Darren

OmniDyne said:


> So I replaced my motherboard this morning (new processor and RAM), and Windows booted right up. It doesn't seem to care about the hardware changes.
> 
> I plan on reinstalling Windows tonight, but so far Windows does not seem to want to ask me for a product key lol.


Search Cortana for "Activation", (it's also in Settings) and it should actually tell you if you're activated or not, and if so how you are (with a key or digital license). I have a feeling you've got activation tied to a MS account.


----------



## OmniDyne

Darren said:


> Search Cortana for "Activation", (it's also in Settings) and it should actually tell you if you're activated or not, and if so how you are (with a key or digital license). I have a feeling you've got activation tied to a MS account.



Hahaha so it finally popped the activation alert! I guess the hardware change did it in.

Yeah I had been checking on the 'Activation' status every so often; it always stated Windows was activated by a key, and it showed the key digits.

I never setup a MS account, so I think it was just a trial period of some sort. I just finished reinstalling Windows and it wants the product key now lol, so it's time to pay! (finally) hehehe.

I must say though that Windows installed in less than 10 minutes (again) and it just loads all the drivers incredibly fast. I really didn't think I'd ever get over Windows 7, but man I really love Windows 10.


----------

